# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Философия >  Употребление мяса во времена ВЗ

## ВладимирД

Так говорит Бог Библии 

"Да страшатся и да трепещут вас все звери земные, и все птицы небесные, все, что движется на земле, и все рыбы морские: в ваши руки отданы они;
все движущееся, что живет, будет вам в пищу; как зелень травную даю вам все"
(Быт.9:2-3)

"И сказал Господь Моисею и Аарону, говоря им:
скажите сынам Израилевым: вот животные, которые можно вам есть из всего скота на земле:
всякий скот, у которого раздвоены копыта и на копытах глубокий разрез, и который жует жвачку, ешьте" (Левит глава 11)

----------


## ВладимирД

Так говорит Бог Библии

Книга Левит 

2 глава
1 И воззвал Господь к Моисею и сказал ему из скинии собрания, говоря:
2 объяви сынам Израилевым и скажи им: когда кто из вас хочет принести жертву Господу, то, если из скота, приносите жертву вашу из скота крупного и мелкого.
3 Если жертва его есть всесожжение из крупного скота, пусть принесет ее мужеского пола, без порока; пусть приведет ее к дверям скинии собрания, чтобы приобрести ему благоволение пред Господом;
4 и возложит руку свою на голову жертвы всесожжения – и приобретет он благоволение, во очищение грехов его;
5 и заколет тельца пред Господом; сыны же Аароновы, священники, принесут кровь и покропят кровью со всех сторон на жертвенник, который у входа скинии собрания;
6 и снимет кожу с жертвы всесожжения и рассечет ее на части;
7 сыны же Аароновы, священники, положат на жертвенник огонь и на огне разложат дрова;
8 и разложат сыны Аароновы, священники, части, голову и тук на дровах, которые на огне, на жертвеннике;
9 а внутренности жертвы и ноги ее вымоет он водою, и сожжет священник все на жертвеннике: это всесожжение, жертва, благоухание, приятное Господу.
10 Если жертва всесожжения его [Господу] из мелкого скота, из овец, или из коз, пусть принесет ее мужеского пола, без порока, [и пусть возложит руку на голову ее,]
11 и заколет ее пред Господом на северной стороне жертвенника, и сыны Аароновы, священники, покропят кровью ее на жертвенник со всех сторон;
12 и рассекут ее на части, отделив голову ее и тук ее, и разложит их священник на дровах, которые на огне, на жертвеннике,
13 а внутренности и ноги вымоет водою, и принесет священник все и сожжет на жертвеннике: это всесожжение, жертва, благоухание, приятное Господу.
14 Если же из птиц приносит он Господу всесожжение, пусть принесет жертву свою из горлиц, или из молодых голубей;
15 священник принесет ее к жертвеннику, и свернет ей голову, и сожжет на жертвеннике, а кровь выцедит к стене жертвенника;
16 зоб ее с перьями ее отнимет и бросит его подле жертвенника на восточную сторону, где пепел;
17 и надломит ее в крыльях ее, не отделяя их, и сожжет ее священник на жертвеннике, на дровах, которые на огне: это всесожжение, жертва, благоухание, приятное Господу.

3 глава
1 Если жертва его жертва мирная, и если он приносит из крупного скота, мужеского или женского пола, пусть принесет ее Господу, не имеющую порока,
2 и возложит руку свою на голову жертвы своей, и заколет ее у дверей скинии собрания; сыны же Аароновы, священники, покропят кровью на жертвенник со всех сторон;
3 и принесет он из мирной жертвы в жертву Господу тук, покрывающий внутренности, и весь тук, который на внутренностях,
4 и обе почки и тук, который на них, который на стегнах, и сальник, который на печени; с почками он отделит это;
5 и сыны Аароновы сожгут это на жертвеннике вместе со всесожжением, которое на дровах, на огне: это жертва, благоухание, приятное Господу.
6 А если из мелкого скота приносит он мирную жертву Господу, мужеского или женского пола, пусть принесет ее, не имеющую порока.
7 Если из овец приносит он жертву свою, пусть представит ее пред Господа,
8 и возложит руку свою на голову жертвы своей, и заколет ее пред скиниею собрания, и сыны Аароновы покропят кровью ее на жертвенник со всех сторон;
9 и пусть принесет из мирной жертвы в жертву Господу тук ее, весь курдюк, отрезав его по самую хребтовую кость, и тук, покрывающий внутренности, и весь тук, который на внутренностях,
10 и обе почки и тук, который на них, который на стегнах, и сальник, который на печени; с почками он отделит это;
11 священник сожжет это на жертвеннике; это пища огня – жертва Господу.
12 А если он приносит жертву из коз, пусть представит ее пред Господа,
13 и возложит руку свою на голову ее, и заколет ее перед скиниею собрания, и покропят сыны Аароновы кровью ее на жертвенник со всех сторон;
14 и принесет из нее в приношение, в жертву Господу тук, покрывающий внутренности, и весь тук, который на внутренностях,
15 и обе почки и тук, который на них, который на стегнах, и сальник, который на печени; с почками он отделит это
16 и сожжет их священник на жертвеннике: это пища огня ?приятное благоухание [Господу]; весь тук Господу.

4 глава
1 И сказал Господь Моисею, говоря:
2 скажи сынам Израилевым: если какая душа согрешит по ошибке против каких?либо заповедей Господних и сделает что?нибудь, чего не должно делать;
3 если священник помазанный согрешит и сделает виновным народ, – то за грех свой, которым согрешил, пусть представит из крупного скота тельца, без порока, Господу в жертву о грехе,
4 и приведет тельца к дверям скинии собрания пред Господа, и возложит руки свои на голову тельца, и заколет тельца пред Господом;
5 и возьмет священник помазанный, [посвященный совершенным посвящением,] крови тельца и внесет ее в скинию собрания,
6 и омочит священник перст свой в кровь и покропит кровью семь раз пред Господом пред завесою святилища;
7 и возложит священник крови [тельца] пред Господом на роги жертвенника благовонных курений, который в скинии собрания, а остальную кровь тельца выльет к подножию жертвенника всесожжений, который у входа скинии собрания;
8 и вынет из тельца за грех весь тук его, тук, покрывающий внутренности, и весь тук, который на внутренностях,
9 и обе почки и тук, который на них, который на стегнах, и сальник на печени; с почками отделит он это,
10 как отделяется из тельца жертвы мирной; и сожжет их священник на жертвеннике всесожжения;
11 а кожу тельца и все мясо его с головою и с ногами его, и внутренности его и нечистоту его,
12 всего тельца пусть вынесет вне стана на чистое место, где высыпается пепел, и сожжет его огнем на дровах; где высыпается пепел, там пусть сожжен будет.
13 Если же все общество Израилево согрешит по ошибке и скрыто будет дело от глаз собрания, и сделает что?нибудь против заповедей Господних, чего не надлежало делать, и будет виновно,
14 то, когда узнан будет грех, которым они согрешили, пусть от всего общества представят они из крупного скота тельца в жертву за грех и приведут его пред скинию собрания;
15 и возложат старейшины общества руки свои на голову тельца пред Господом и заколют тельца пред Господом.
16 И внесет священник помазанный крови тельца в скинию собрания,
17 и омочит священник перст свой в кровь [тельца] и покропит семь раз пред Господом пред завесою [святилища],
18 и возложит крови на роги жертвенника [благовонных курений], который пред лицем Господним в скинии собрания, а остальную кровь выльет к подножию жертвенника всесожжений, который у входа скинии собрания;
19 и весь тук его вынет из него и сожжет на жертвеннике;
20 и сделает с тельцом то, что делается с тельцом за грех; так должен сделать с ним, и так очистит их священник, и прощено будет им;
21 и вынесет тельца вне стана, и сожжет его так, как сожег прежнего тельца. Это жертва за грех общества.
22 А если согрешит начальник, и сделает по ошибке что?нибудь против заповедей Господа, Бога своего, чего не надлежало делать, и будет виновен,
23 то, когда узнан будет им грех, которым он согрешил, пусть приведет он в жертву козла без порока,
24 и возложит руку свою на голову козла, и заколет его на месте, где заколаются всесожжения пред Господом: это жертва за грех;
25 и возьмет священник перстом своим крови от жертвы за грех и возложит на роги жертвенника всесожжения, а остальную кровь его выльет к подножию жертвенника всесожжения;
26 и весь тук его сожжет на жертвеннике, подобно как тук жертвы мирной, и так очистит его священник от греха его, и прощено будет ему.
27 Если же кто из народа земли согрешит по ошибке и сделает что?нибудь против заповедей Господних, чего не надлежало делать, и виновен будет,
28 то, когда узнан будет им грех, которым он согрешил, пусть приведет он в жертву козу без порока за грех свой, которым он согрешил,
29 и возложит руку свою на голову жертвы за грех, и заколют [козу] в жертву за грех на месте, [где заколают] жертву всесожжения;
30 и возьмет священник крови ее перстом своим, и возложит на роги жертвенника всесожжения, а остальную кровь ее выльет к подножию жертвенника;
31 и весь тук ее отделит, подобно как отделяется тук из жертвы мирной, и сожжет его священник на жертвеннике в приятное благоухание Господу; и так очистит его священник, и прощено будет ему.
32 А если из стада овец захочет он принести жертву за грех, пусть принесет женского пола, без порока,
33 и возложит руку свою на голову жертвы за грех, и заколет ее в жертву за грех на том месте, где заколают жертву всесожжения;
34 и возьмет священник перстом своим крови от сей жертвы за грех и возложит на роги жертвенника всесожжения, а остальную кровь ее выльет к подножию жертвенника;
35 и весь тук ее отделит, как отделяется тук овцы из жертвы мирной, и сожжет сие священник на жертвеннике в жертву Господу; и так очистит его священник от греха, которым он согрешил, и прощено будет ему.

6 глава
5 Если он виновен в чем?нибудь из сих, и исповедается, в чем он согрешил,
6 то пусть принесет Господу за грех свой, которым он согрешил, жертву повинности из мелкого скота, овцу или козу, за грех, и очистит его священник от греха его.
7 Если же он не в состоянии принести овцы, то в повинность за грех свой пусть принесет Господу двух горлиц или двух молодых голубей, одного в жертву за грех, а другого во всесожжение;
8 пусть принесет их к священнику, и [священник] представит прежде ту из сих птиц, которая за грех, и надломит голову ее от шеи ее, но не отделит;
9 и покропит кровью сей жертвы за грех на стену жертвенника, а остальную кровь выцедит к подножию жертвенника: это жертва за грех;
10 а другую употребит во всесожжение по установлению; и так очистит его священник от греха его, которым он согрешил, и прощено будет ему.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

что касается жертвоприношений животных в ВЗ - проблема не просто в этом, а в том, что реально в современную эпоху их не проводят, т.к. при принесении жертвы сам этот акт жертвы и связанный с нею грех убийства устраняется и до какой-то степени жертва очищает верующего, так как он связывается при этом с Богом, который чист и всеблаг. Как я понял, вы можете это объяснить тем, что Иисус своей жертвой всех искупил, поэтому вы и жертвы больше можете не приносить. Я бы принял это объяснение, если бы христиане действительно всеми силами старались жить заповедями Христа. Это слабо наблюдается. Не буду объяснять почему - только на вашем примере поясню, что я согласился бы с тем, что человек всеми силами стремится к тому, чтобы стать чистым сердцем, милосердным, кротким, ищущим правды итд - по списку Нагорной проповеди. Когда эти стремления вытесняются стремлением доказать собственную религиозную исключительность, утвердить в споре свою правоту и обосновать ссылкой на ВЗ вредные привычки, сопряженные с причинением вреда животным - такое "христианство" мало общего имеет с евангельским посланием Христа. Ведь в случае с милосердием к животным - важнее дух милосердия, которым пропитано послание Христа, а не буква Закона, когда-то разрешившая кому-то что-то делать. И которую мы теперь используем для самооправдания.

И это к вопросу из параллельной темы - где вы пытались обосновать ссылками на Евангелие от Иоанна то, что только христианство спасает. Этот тезис, по сути, исключительно фанатичен. И чем он плох. По факту, если не всегда, то очень часто сталкиваешься с этой вилкой - человек фанатично принимающий исключительность христианства не обращает столь серьезного внимания на то, насколько человек серьезен в соблюдении заповедей блаженства. Также обычно сам фанатик не склонен к серьезной работе над собой в этом направлении. Понятно, что он не является обычно аморальным человеком, но для него важнее часто формальная принадлежность данному религиозному институту, подчеркивание его исключительности. А следовательно, и исключительности собственной. И наоборот - тот, кто всеми силами стремится к соблюдению этих заповедей, легче распознает таких же искренних верующих - даже если они не принадлежат к его религии или конфессии.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Так а что толку от цитат Ветхого Завета, если сейчас христинам дан Новый Завет? 
Если только проследить, как менялся подход с течением времени. 
Одно верно: отношение к поеданию плоти - очень важный момент. Вот почему. 

*Бог Библии** - это не Бог _абсолютно_ всего мира. 

Самому Всевышнему не может нравится запах жженой плоти существ, которых Он Сам и создавал. 
Но поскольку есть люди, которым нравится поедать мясо, для них создается _временная_ религия с такими правилами, как выше описано. 
Для простоты обучения таких народов (поскольку их сознание пока не сможет вместить большее)  их учат принимать такого Бога Всевышним. Так они встают на хотя бы какой-то путь.

В приведенных цитатах указывается, что священники тех народов *должны* проводить жертвоприношения, прежде чем обычные люди могут вкусить плоти животных или птиц. Разве сейчас это кто-то делает? Если только мусульмане, прости Господи. Это не оправдывает их в вечности, - если только временно, с учетом уровня сознания в этой их жизни. Христиане же не только не делают этого, но придумали *сами* поедать миллионами индеек ко дню Благодарения (индейки не поблагодарят), или использовать яйца на Святую Пасху (миллионы убитых птиц). При чем здесь Исповедание веры "Христос воскрес - воистину воскрес" ! и дарение друг другу свареной плоти цыплят... почему нельзя это высказать просто так... Да еще обучаются оправдываться разными цитатами из Нового Завета. И все это ради чего? ради всего лишь поедания плоти... Если этот компромисс с совестью кому-то из ищущих Господа помогает - ну что поделаешь, такой путь. Но это все не от многих познаний... 

Пока не было известно про Господа Чайтанью, это все еще как-то куда ни шло... но сейчас-то... сейчас... Когда уже столько разъяснено и дано вкуснейших рецептов. 

В Ведической литературе описывается жертвоприношение животных для прежних эпох : жрецы должны были обеспечить чтением _мантр_ жертвенному существу рождение в более высокой, человеческой форме. С течением времени это умение было утрачено. В наши времена предписан способ приближения к Господу совсем иной - воспевание святых Имен Господа. Любых, но лучше тех, которые названы в Ведах.    


Все "современные" религии (условно 2000 или 600 лет тому назад возникшие), _позволяющие есть мясо_ - временные. Это значит, что они они возникли в какой-то период времени и исчезнут со временем, когда надобность в них исчезнет. 

Вечен только принцип чистого служения Всевышнему - _санатана-дхарма_, или _бхакти-йога_, которой мы и пытаемся следовать, следуя по стопам Ачарьев на основе вечных Писаний.


______________

* Только в Песни Песней подсказка есть

----------


## Aндрей

> *Так говорит Бог Библии* 
> 
> "Да страшатся и да трепещут вас все звери земные, и все птицы небесные, все, что движется на земле, и все рыбы морские: в ваши руки отданы они;
> все движущееся, что живет, будет вам в пищу; как зелень травную даю вам все"
> (Быт.9:2-3)
> 
> "И сказал Господь Моисею и Аарону, говоря им:
> скажите сынам Израилевым: вот животные, которые можно вам есть из всего скота на земле:
> всякий скот, у которого раздвоены копыта и на копытах глубокий разрез, и который жует жвачку, ешьте" (Левит глава 11)


В оригиналах Бытия, разве речь идет о Всевышнего Бога, а не о эллохимах во множественном числе?
По моему масштаб трагедии сильно преувеличен, при всем уважении...

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Не от многого познания... Не зря евреи так посмеиваются: "Вот мы дали Бога всем народам" )

----------


## ВладимирД

> что касается жертвоприношений животных в ВЗ - проблема не просто в этом, а в том, что реально в современную эпоху их не проводят, т.к. при принесении жертвы сам этот акт жертвы и связанный с нею грех убийства устраняется и до какой-то степени жертва очищает верующего, так как он связывается при этом с Богом, который чист и всеблаг. Как я понял, вы можете это объяснить тем, что Иисус своей жертвой всех искупил, поэтому вы и жертвы больше можете не приносить. Я бы принял это объяснение, если бы христиане действительно всеми силами старались жить заповедями Христа. Это слабо наблюдается. Не буду объяснять почему - только на вашем примере поясню, что я согласился бы с тем, что человек всеми силами стремится к тому, чтобы стать чистым сердцем, милосердным, кротким, ищущим правды итд - по списку Нагорной проповеди. Когда эти стремления вытесняются стремлением доказать собственную религиозную исключительность, утвердить в споре свою правоту и обосновать ссылкой на ВЗ вредные привычки, сопряженные с причинением вреда животным - такое "христианство" мало общего имеет с евангельским посланием Христа. Ведь в случае с милосердием к животным - важнее дух милосердия, которым пропитано послание Христа, а не буква Закона, когда-то разрешившая кому-то что-то делать. И которую мы теперь используем для самооправдания.



Христиане следуют тому, что разрешено Богом в Библии и не следуют тому, что запрещено.
Причем здесь самооправдание? Знаете как определяется заповедь? Это глагол в повелительном наклонении сказанный Богом. И Бог сказал -ЕШЬТЕ
Он не для того сказал что бы потом начитавшиеся Вед сказали -нет, не ешьте, это плохо не правильно и тд..
Со своим уставом в чужой монастырь не лезут





> И это к вопросу из параллельной темы - где вы пытались обосновать ссылками на Евангелие от Иоанна то, что только христианство спасает. Этот тезис, по сути, исключительно фанатичен. И чем он плох. По факту, если не всегда, то очень часто сталкиваешься с этой вилкой - человек фанатично принимающий исключительность христианства не обращает столь серьезного внимания на то, насколько человек серьезен в соблюдении заповедей блаженства. Также обычно сам фанатик не склонен к серьезной работе над собой в этом направлении. Понятно, что он не является обычно аморальным человеком, но для него важнее часто формальная принадлежность данному религиозному институту, подчеркивание его исключительности. А следовательно, и исключительности собственной. И наоборот - тот, кто всеми силами стремится к соблюдению этих заповедей, легче распознает таких же искренних верующих - даже если они не принадлежат к его религии или конфессии.


 Вы заметили соринку в чужом глазу..
Это ведь только у вас можно достичь кришналоки -наивысшего, наивечного и наиближайшего к Богу.. фанатизм еще тот

 Лучше скажите -могли ваш Кришна сказать такое в Библии?

----------


## ВладимирД

> Так а что толку от цитат Ветхого Завета, если сейчас христинам дан Новый Завет? 
> Если только проследить, как менялся подход с течением времени. 
> Одно верно: отношение к поеданию плоти - очень важный момент. Вот почему. 
> 
> *Бог Библии** - это не Бог _абсолютно_ всего мира.


 Вы не правы, и вот почему
Ветхий Завет дан евреям
А заповедь есть мясо дана гораздо раньше, Ною, от которого произошли все люди

----------


## ВладимирД

> В оригиналах Бытия, разве речь идет о Всевышнего Бога, а не о эллохимах во множественном числе?
> По моему масштаб трагедии сильно преувеличен, при всем уважении...


 Не знаю о какой трагедии вы мыслите.. 
Элохим -Владыки, Божественная Троица

----------


## Aндрей

> Не знаю о какой трагедии вы мыслите.. 
> Элохим -Владыки, Божественная Троица


Ну так себе попытка выкрутиться.. видал и похитрей

То есть по вашей версии это Бог Отец говорит Богу Сыну и Богу Святому Духу: "вот Адам стал как один из нас, знающий..."? Втроем там тусовались, ни херувимов, ни ангелов, ни архангелов, никого... 

Или вот попробуйте представить себя кришнаитом и подумать по образу и подобию - вот вы Всемогущая Абсолютная Истина, вы бы заморачивались со всем этим творением, целую неделю вкалывать, подвешивать, наливать, рассаживать, генномодифицировать и пр. тоска... или проявили безмоментно специально обученного Брахму, чтоб тот уже занимался со своими полубогами (_Так совершены небо и земля и все воинство их_.(с)), а сами отправились бы развлекаться с друзьями и подружками в тенистые рощи......??

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Вы не правы, и вот почему
> Ветхий Завет дан евреям
> А заповедь есть мясо дана гораздо раньше, Ною, от которого произошли все люди


Разве _все люди_ от Ноя? это только авраамические религии так учат. 

Вот то, что Бог Библии дает повеление есть мясо, и делаем вывод, что это не Сам Всевышний повелевает.
Всевышнему запах жженого тука и внутренностей, все эти подробности... как бы... эээээ... 

Сам принцип кровавой жертвы Бога-Отца, когда и Сам Иисус говорит людям 
"Вот вам моя кровь и плоть, ее едите"... это что вообще такое.  

Так что не надо духовную культуру Вайшнавов с мясо-едческими культурами равнять. 
Иисус сказал так: "Не праведников пришел спасать, но грешников". 
Праведники тоже нуждаются, но _иначе_ они спасаются из материального мира.

----------


## Ванинатха Васу дас

> Вы не правы, и вот почему
> Ветхий Завет дан евреям
> А заповедь есть мясо дана гораздо раньше, Ною, от которого произошли все люди


Завет с Ноем также относится к Ветхому Завету. Ветхий Завет состоит из нескольких заветов, в том числе с Ноем. Но сейчас-то уже у вас действует Новый Завет. А в нём Иисус заповедал милосердие: блажены милостивые, ибо они помилованы будут; будьте милосердны, как Отец ваш Небесный милосерд. 

Христианские святые разъяснили эти слова Иисуса, что милосердие (милующее сердце) относится не только к людям, но и к животным и всякой бессловесной твари:

"Сердце милующее - это горение сердца о всем творении: о людях, птицах, животных, даже о демонах и всяком создании Божием. При воспоминании о них или при воззрении на них, глаза человека проливают слезы. От сильной жалости умиляется его сердце, и не может он слышать или видеть какого-либо вреда или малой печали, претерпеваемой тварью. А посему и о бессловесных, и о врагах истины, и о делающих ему вред он постоянно молится, чтобы сохранились и были помилованы, а также и о естестве пресмыкающихся молится с великой жалостью, какая без меры возбуждается в сердце его до уподобления во всем Богу".

Св. Исаак Сирин Ниневийский

Так что кушать мясо забитых на бойне животных христианину без особых уважительных причин и без крайней необходимости нельзя, если он хочет следовать Иисусовой заповеди о милосердии. Чему и следуют с давних времён православные монахи. Максимум, что они могут себе позволить - это рыба (более низкая форма жизни, чем  млекопитающие). Мясо они могут есть только в случае крайней необходимости (при угрозе смерти от голода или болезни), что в принципе не запрещается и Ведами, например Вишвамитра Муни  спасаясь от  голодной смерти съел мясо собаки. 

Также Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что ваишнавы не возражают, если  желающие есть мясо будут есть мясо животных, умерших естественной смертью. В этом случае заповедь о милосердии не нарушается.

----------


## ВладимирД

> Разве _все люди_ от Ноя? это только авраамические религии так учат. 
> 
> Вот то, что Бог Библии дает повеление есть мясо, и делаем вывод, что это не Сам Всевышний повелевает.
> Всевышнему запах жженого тука и внутренностей, все эти подробности... как бы... эээээ... 
> 
> Сам принцип кровавой жертвы Бога-Отца, когда и Сам Иисус говорит людям 
> "Вот вам моя кровь и плоть, ее едите"... это что вообще такое.  
> 
> Так что не надо духовную культуру Вайшнавов с мясо-едческими культурами равнять. 
> ...


 Да я вам не навязываю библейскую историю
Хотелось бы на пальцах показать что то, что вы считаете все религии истинными на деле оказывается, что вы не согласны с одним-вторым -десятым..

----------


## ВладимирД

> Завет с Ноем также относится к Ветхому Завету. Ветхий Завет состоит из нескольких заветов, в том числе с Ноем. Но сейчас-то уже у вас действует Новый Завет.


 Дело в том, что Ной -общий предок всех людей, как и Адам. И заповеди данные Ною относятся ко всем людям. А заповеди данные Моисею только к евреям.
Новый же Завет дан всем, как и те заповеди Ною. Их никто не отменял.





> Христианские святые разъяснили эти слова Иисуса, что милосердие (милующее сердце) относится не только к людям, но и к животным и всякой бессловесной твари


 Этот мир такой что в нем смерть всех ожидает. Животные поедают друг друга, А если и сами умирают то все равно это не менее трагично. Таков этот мир. И человеку которому всех жалко, даже демонов, просто понимает что этот мир так устроен. В Библии Господь дает жизнь животным и говорит -ешьте. Как прп.Сирин к этому относился? Со смирением -такова воля Бога. И Господь Иисус Христос тоже ел и ничего против мясоедства не говорил. Такова реальность Библии и этой жизни







> Так что кушать мясо забитых на бойне животных христианину без особых уважительных причин и без крайней необходимости нельзя, если он хочет следовать Иисусовой заповеди о милосердии. Чему и следуют с давних времён православные монахи. Максимум, что они могут себе позволить - это рыба (более низкая форма жизни, чем  млекопитающие). Мясо они могут есть только в случае крайней необходимости (при угрозе смерти от голода или болезни), что в принципе не запрещается и Ведами, например Вишвамитра Муни  спасаясь от  голодной смерти съел мясо собаки. 
> 
> Также Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что ваишнавы не возражают, если  желающие есть мясо будут есть мясо животных, умерших естественной смертью. В этом случае заповедь о милосердии не нарушается.


 В другом разделе ваш гуру написал, что убитое для жертвоприношения даже очищает тех кто ест такое мясо.. зачем же тогда мертвечину есть когда можно мясом очиститься

----------


## ВладимирД

> Ну так себе попытка выкрутиться.. видал и похитрей


 В таком тоне сами с собой разговаривайте

----------


## ВладимирД

> .. Но сейчас-то уже у вас действует Новый Завет. А в нём Иисус заповедал милосердие: блажены милостивые, ибо они помилованы будут; будьте милосердны, как Отец ваш Небесный милосерд.


 Небольшая информация вам для размышления
В Иерусалимском храме каждый день совершалось обязательное всесожжение 2 животных, утром и вечером. В праздники это количество увеличивалось в сотни раз. Христос все это видел ни раз присутствую там лично. Он выгнал торговцев их храма, но ничего не сказал против этих жертвоприношений. 
 Вот и подумайте, насколько правильно вы понимаете Его слова и милосердии

----------


## baladasa

Владимир вы коров не едите?

----------


## Ванинатха Васу дас

> Дело в том, что Ной -общий предок всех людей, как и Адам. И заповеди данные Ною относятся ко всем людям. А заповеди данные Моисею только к евреям.
> Новый же Завет дан всем, как и те заповеди Ною. Их никто не отменял.


Вы знаете, это слишком спорный вопрос, среди христиан есть разные точки зрения, как соотносятся разные заветы. Например свт. Николай Сербский, говорит: "Повторяю: кто не блюдет заповеди Господни, данные Моисею, напрасно будет стучаться в двери Христова Царства". Но ваишнаву разбираться в этих тонкостях - это чересчур, согласитесь. Мы не должны слишком погружаться в изучение шастр другой традиции.



> Этот мир такой что в нем смерть всех ожидает. Животные поедают друг друга, А если и сами умирают то все равно это не менее трагично. Таков этот мир. И человеку которому всех жалко, даже демонов, просто понимает что этот мир так устроен.


То, что всех ожидает смерть, не даёт нам права на неоправданное убийство. Все когда-нибудь умрут и затем родятся вновь, но мы не имеем права  без особой на то причины ускорять этот процесс смены тел. Представьте, что человек арендовал  жилой дом на определённый срок, у него есть планы там жить и трудиться, выполнять какую-то свою миссию в этом мире. И вдруг приходит бандит и под дулом пистолета заставляет его собирать вещички и съезжать, искать новое жильё, да ещё и говорит: "А какая тебе разница? Ведь рано или поздно тебе придётся отсюда съехать".  В этой аналогии  арендатор - это душа, жилой дом - это материальное тело, бандит - это убийца тела. 

Мы не можем прожить без убийства растений, вынуждены убивать их  для собственного пропитания. А без убийства животных мы можем прожить, если у нас достаточно молока, зерновых, бобовых, овощей, фруктов. Поэтому убийство растений для нас оправдано, а убийство животных при указанных условиях - нет. В Ведах провозглашается принцип наати химса (на ати химса), то есть не должно быть чрезмерного, или неоправданного насилия. 




> В Библии Господь дает жизнь животным и говорит -ешьте. Как прп.Сирин к этому относился? Со смирением -такова воля Бога.


Прп. Исаак Сирин (Сириец) прямо пишет о том, что нужно проявлять милосердие по отношению к животным и сам мясо животных не ел, а питался только зерновыми (хлебом) и овощами. Если бы он считал, что истинная воля Бога состоит в убийстве и поедании животных, то он бы так не говорил и не делал. 




> И Господь Иисус Христос тоже ел и ничего против мясоедства не говорил. Такова реальность Библии и этой жизни


Пасхальный агнец, которого ел Иисус (а может быть и не ел, среди христиан тоже разные точки зрения на этот счет, погружаться не будем) - это были остатки от жертвоприношения Богу, а не простое кулинарное блюдо. Жир и почки  агнца, как самая ценная часть, сжигались на жертвеннике в Храме, а остатки отдавали людям. Смотрите в Википедии статью "Песах".  Жертвоприношения животных разрешены и Ведами, и Торой, и Кораном, если они совершаются согласно указаниям авторитетных писаний и делаются с целью удовлетворить Бога, а не собственные чувства. Животное, приносимое в жертву, получает огромное благо - рождение в  более высокой человеческой форме жизни или даже на райских планетах.

ЕС Бхакти Викаша Свами в лекции "Благочестивые заключённые"  говорит:

"Так вот, жертвоприношения животных разрешены в различных религиозных течениях. Это может быть благочестивым, и может возвысить человека до райских планет. Но если (при этом) имеется мотив наслаждаться поеданием мяса или причинить боль животным, то это является греховным в той мере, в какой присутствует такой мотив. В Шримад-Бхагаватам есть рассказ о Махарадже Прачинабархишате. Нарада Муни с помощью своей мистической силы показал Махараджу Прачинабархишату, что множество живых существ, которых он убил, ждут его смерти, чтобы мучить его точно так же, как он мучил их. Потому что Махараджа Прачинабархишат убил так много животных во время йаджни, но мотив этих его поступков был не полностью чистым. Поэтому он должен был мучиться в аду за это. 
И если ведические предписания говорят, что ты пойдёшь на небеса, совершив эти жертвоприношения, то как так может случиться, что ты пойдёшь в ад? Ты можешь отправиться на небеса и также отправиться в ад. 
Это смесь благочестия с неблагочестием. Определенное благочестие здесь присутствует, потому что ты не просто убиваешь животных, но делаешь это в соответствии с ведическими предписаниями. Таким образом, здесь есть, по крайней мере, косвенное признание высшей власти. Ты не делаешь это просто по своей прихоти. И в результате этого накапливается определённое количество благочестия".
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yBZcRbxMM-4





> В другом разделе ваш гуру написал, что убитое для жертвоприношения даже очищает тех кто ест такое мясо.. зачем же тогда мертвечину есть когда можно мясом очиститься


Про жертвоприношения написал выше. Но  христиане по непонятным причинам отказались от проведения жертвоприношений и стали просто убивать животных на мясо при изобилии другой пищи. Это немилосердно и никак не оправдано. Это нарушает заповедь Христа: "Будьте милосердны", "Блаженны милостивые". Если так нравится мясо, то просто дождитесь, пока животное умрёт своей смертью и возьмите мясо. Зачем жестоко убивать его на бойне? 

Почему христиане не едят мертвечину? Иисус ведь сказал, что оскверняет не то, что входит внутрь, а то, что исходит от человека. Мертвечина сама по себе не может осквернить человека. Гораздо больше оскверняет исходящая из него неоправданная жестокость к животным ради удовлетворения  прихотей языка и желудка.

Харе Кришна! Мои поклоны всем последователям Иисуса Христа!

----------


## ВладимирД

> Про жертвоприношения написал выше. Но  христиане по непонятным причинам отказались от проведения жертвоприношений и стали просто убивать животных на мясо при изобилии другой пищи. Это немилосердно и никак не оправдано. Это нарушает заповедь Христа..


 Вы так говорите потому что не знаете что в Библии об этом говорится. Евреи не только совершали жертвоприношения животных в Иерусалимском храме (в других местах совершать жертвоприношения им запрещено), но просто ели мясо когда хотели, и это было опять же по заповеди. 

 ВЗ Второзаконие гл12
"Берегись приносить всесожжения твои на всяком месте, которое ты увидишь;но на том только месте, которое изберет Господь в одном из колен твоих, приноси всесожжения твои и делай все, что заповедую тебе.
Когда только пожелает душа твоя, можешь заколать и есть, по благословению Господа, Бога твоего, мясо, которое Он дал тебе, во всех жилищах твоих: нечистый и чистый могут есть сие, как серну и как оленя;только крови не ешьте: на землю выливайте ее, как воду.
Когда распространит Господь, Бог твой, пределы твои, как Он говорил тебе, и ты скажешь: "поем я мяса", потому что душа твоя пожелает есть мяса,- тогда, по желанию души твоей, ешь мясо.
	21	Если далеко будет от тебя то место, которое изберет Господь, Бог твой, чтобы пребывать имени Его там, то заколай из крупного и мелкого скота твоего, который дал тебе Господь [Бог твой], как я повелел тебе, и ешь в жилищах твоих, по желанию души твоей;
но ешь их так, как едят серну и оленя; нечистый как и чистый [у тебя] могут есть сие;
только строго наблюдай, чтобы не есть крови, потому что кровь есть душа: не ешь души вместе с мясом;
не ешь ее: выливай ее на землю, как воду;
не ешь ее, дабы хорошо было тебе и детям твоим после тебя [во веки], если будешь делать [доброе и] справедливое пред очами Господа [Бога твоего].
Только святыни твои, какие будут у тебя, и обеты твои приноси, и приходи на то место, которое изберет Господь [Бог твой, чтобы призываемо было там имя Его];
и совершай всесожжения твои, мясо и кровь, на жертвеннике Господа, Бога твоего; но кровь других жертв твоих должна быть проливаема у жертвенника Господа, Бога твоего, а мясо ешь.
Слушай и исполняй все слова сии, которые заповедую тебе, дабы хорошо было тебе и детям твоим после тебя во век, если будешь делать доброе и угодное пред очами Господа, Бога твоего."

 Христос против мясоедения ничего не говорил. Заповедь "Будьте милостивы" к животным не относится.

----------


## Андрей Татауров

Если посмотреть две темы, созданные ранее Владимиром Д, о Христе и других религиях, и эту тему, то становится понятно, что Владимир Д на этом форуме пытается всем доказать, что он прав, а мы все не правы. Ему заранее не нужны никакие ответы. Он заранее убежден, что прав и его не устроит ни один ответ. Он вообще не воспринимает ничего из того, что ему было сказано. Какие бы развернутые и аргументированные ответы ему не давали, его все не устраивает, он все игнорирует и пытается всячески оправдать свою гнусную привычку есть мясо, выискавая те цитаты из Библии, которые подтверждают его мнение и игнорируя все остальные и здравый смысл. 
  Он напоминает неадекватного школьника, который считает, что все знания в полном объёме даны в школьной программе, а все остальное - бред и ересь. Это типичное поведение фанатика. Но адекватный школьник понимает, что есть более высокие знания и продолжает свое обучение и развитие.

Несколько цитат:
"Библия и другие писания ближневосточных культов были даны людям не слишком философского склада. Поэтому, эти традиции не сильны научным знанием о Боге. Но тем не менее последователи этих традиций могут приближаться к Богу, если будут следовать строго предписаниям своих религий. А с этим к сожалению, сейчас тоже большие проблемы в этих традициях. Это не деление на первый и второй сорт. Это просто констатация фактов. Есть учебники по арифметике для учеников первого класса, а есть учебники по высшей математике для студентов ВУЗов. Так и здесь, в зависимости от уровня сознания, дается разный объем науки о Боге." (с) 

Хорошо про таких фанатиков сказал уважаемый Враджендра Кумар прабху:
"Если же говорить с позиции беспристрастного знания, то просто изучите 4 книги Евангелия, а потом Бхагавад-гиту, Шримад-Бхагавтам и Чайтанйа-Чаритамриту и ЧЕСТНО признайтесь, где больше и глубже рассказано о нашей связи с Богом (самбандха-гйана), о процессе служения Богу (абхидея) и о самом Боге и любви к Нему (прайоджана). Сравните описание духовного опыта вайшнавских ачарьев, рассказывающих о личном служении трансцендентной чете Шри Шри Радхе-Кришне и писания святых отцов. Только всегда оставайтесь честным по отношению к цели. Где больше говорится о бескорыстном служении Всепривлекающему Богу? Если любой человек сделает это честно, то выводы будут однозначными. Все остальное называется ревностью веры и имеет малое отношение к объективному состоянию вещей. Потому-то они и не любят нас, что с точки зрения реальных духовных аргументов противопоставить им нечего. Вот и приходится духовную слабость компенсировать материальной силой, напирая на исторические и социальные факторы. На мой взгляд это духовно слабая позиция.

Оценивая вайшнавизм с духовной позиции, они называют нас "бесовщиной", т.к. не способны понять трансцендентных деяний Кришны и смотрят на абсолютного Бога с позиции дуальной морали (хорошо - плохо), не понимая, что то, что Он делает по видимости "плохо" (побуждает Арджуну сражаться, танцует с "чужими" женами и т.д.), на самом деле есть абсолютное благо для всех. А оценивая нас с социальной позиции, они постоянно напирают на нашу новизну (как молодую организацию, игнорируя древность учения), немногочисленность, нестандартность поведения и ритуалов и на этом основании говорят о том, что мы всегда останемся маргиналами (находящимися на переферии общества и не имеющими шансов оказаться в центре), которых никто и никогда не будет воспринимать серьезно. Вот и вся полемика "высокого уровня".

Что касается внутреннего духовного опыта и силы убеждения, основанного на этом опыте, то это явление полностью субъективное. Именно этот внутренний опыт является содержанием духовной практики, но он никогда не может быть аргументом в споре, т.к. в споре учитываются только объективные, всем очевидные и легко проверяемые факты. Поэтому истинно духовные люди не пускаются в споры на духовные темы, понимая их бесполезность. Они просто занимаются своим духовным развитием, культурной проповедью и терпимо относятся к духовному опыту других людей."

Но не все христиане фанатики. Есть разумные и высокодуховные личности. Как и в любой другой религии. Но Владимир Д к таковым явно не относится. 

Отец Георгий Чистяков, православный священник, историк:
«Когда мы заявляем, что православие — это единственно верный святоотеческому преданию и единственно правильный способ веры, мы оказываемся учениками, увы, не святых отцов, а Суслова, Жданова, Андропова и прочих партийных идеологов, тех, кто насаждал марксизм, настаивая на том, что это единственно правильное и единственно научное мировоззрение. Монополия на истину вообще крайне опасна, ибо делает нас жесткими и жестокими, но, к сожалению, очень удобна, ибо освобождает от необходимости думать, выбирать и брать на себя личную ответственность за принятие тех или иных решений. Я уже не говорю о том, что она истину просто и сразу убивает, ибо истина может быть только свободной». 

Также хороший критерий истинности - качества людей, которые практикуют духовный процесс. И среди христиан можно очень редко встретить искренне верующих, добрых, порядочных, сострадательных, любящих других живых существ, открытых людей. Среди вайшнавов же все наоборот.

----------


## Aндрей

> Я не имел в виду что точка зрения это мнение. Что по мнению Бога все духовно и т.д..
> 
> Это не мнение, а факт. Положение Бога и дживы разные. И возможности возможности разные, и дхарма разная.
> И духовное тело разное. То есть факты разные.
> 
> Правильнее было бы сказать не с точки зрения Бога, а в положении Бога все духовно и т.д.
> Для Бога всё духовно.
> В положении и из-а особенностей строения дживы, для нее не всё духовно.
> 
> ...


Угу, для духовных все духовно, _Для чистых всё чисто; а для осквернённых и неверных нет ничего чистого, но осквернены и ум их и совесть._ Тит 1:15
Но если чистые и духовные видят все в истинном свете и положении чистым и духовным, то тогда они и нечистых-бездуховных видят тоже духовными и чистыми, или да? А вот видеть других нечистыми могут только нечистые, но их видение ложно... хотя для чистого и оно чисто, так?
А вы как видите мое мнение, чистым, или нечистым (гол ли король..)??

----------


## Aндрей

> По сабжу, 
> 
> не то, что входит в уста, оскверняет человека, но то, что выходит из уст


Надо понимать этот нектар таки в мой нечистый ого_рот_?
; )

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Надо понимать этот нектар таки в мой нечистый ого_рот_?
> ; )


Почему именно в Ваш или не ваш? Иисус так сформулировал какой-то закон. Что именно он имел в виду конкретно, лучше у него спросить.
Мне эта формулировка тоже нравится, хотя она имеет узкое применение и трудна для понимания.

Ведь то, что входит, тоже оскверняет. Но Иисус сказал, что нет, оскверняет то, что выходит. Все это можно объяснять и трактовать.

Вот например так:
Почему одновременно оскверняет и не оскверняет то, что входит? Ну потому что все что входит, оно опускается вниз. И ему не важно что. Всё опускается, и вегетарианское и мясное и даже прасад. Если бы прасад не опускался вниз, в храмах не нужны были бы туалеты. Прошу прощения. Поэтому все что входит, оскверняет, т.к. вместе с пищей опускается сознание. Но не так все просто.

Человек это ум. Man. Куда направлен ум, туда направлено дыхание. Оно выходит. В конце концов именно это определяет результирующий эффект. То, куда направлен ум. И эта направленность способна победить осквернение от того, что входит. Наоборот, она, направленность ума, способна возвысить, от есть очистить всё.

Вот прасад, он не так прост, что просто как пища. Нет, он может помочь направить ум. Тогда одновременно материальная часть его будет опускаться, но направленность ума может возвышать. 

На нас всегда действуют много сил. И звезды и люди и утро-вечер, и весна-зима и стихии и пища и деятельность, и природа, культура, искусство и ум и т.д. Все это важно, но что-то из этого менее важно, а что-то чрезвычайно важно, что-то обладает меньшим влиянием, а что-то большим. Важен результирующий эффект.

Нужно смотреть на общую картину. Кто-то как перышко и его гоняет по волнам по воле малейших ветерков, но хотя бы он плавает и даже может иногда взлетать, кто-то тонет как камень, кто-то как лодка, лодочник не знает карт и маршрута, гребет сам, но его сносят течения и ветры, и он не плавает слишком далеко, его это не интересует, а кто-то как парусный корабль, он способен уверенно держать курс, проложенный капитаном, пользуясь указаниями звезд, комбинацией стихий и даже вопреки им.

Если ум человека всегда направлен на Бога, он может есть и мясо. Это не собьет направленность ума. Великие преданные могли это делать. Но нам лучше есть прасад. Так нам легче не оскверняться тем что входит, помогая этим тому, что выходит из уст.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Угу, для духовных все духовно, _Для чистых всё чисто; а для осквернённых и неверных нет ничего чистого, но осквернены и ум их и совесть._ Тит 1:15
> Но если чистые и духовные видят все в истинном свете и положении чистым и духовным, то тогда они и нечистых-бездуховных видят тоже духовными и чистыми, или да? А вот видеть других нечистыми могут только нечистые, но их видение ложно... хотя для чистого и оно чисто, так?
> А вы как видите мое мнение, чистым, или нечистым (гол ли король..)??


Для бога все духовно, не для человека. _"так кто же может спастись? А Иисус, воззрев, сказал им: человекам это невозможно, Богу же всё возможно."_

Но да, духовные видят все в духовном
_"Тот, кто видит все связанным с Верховным Господом, кто смотрит на все существа как на Его неотъемлемые частицы и ощущает присутствие Верховного Господа во всем сущем, никогда не питает ненависти к кому-либо или чему-либо."
Комментарий
Выше мадхьяма-адхикари стоит уттама-адхикари, который все видит во взаимосвязи с Верховным Господом. Такой преданный не делает различий между атеистами и верующими, а смотрит на каждого как на неотъемлемую частицу Бога.
Он знает, что между образованным брахманом и бродячим псом нет принципиальной разницы, так как и тот, и другой являются неотъемлемыми частицами Господа, хотя и находятся в разных телах, полученных ими в результате качественно различной материальной деятельности в прошлой жизни. Он понимает, что частица Верховного Господа, воплотившаяся в теле брахмана, не злоупотребляла своей независимостью, предоставленной ей Господом, а частица Господа, находящаяся в теле собаки, неверно использовала свою независимость и потому наказана законами природы и заключена в тело животного. Не обращая внимания на разницу в действиях брахмана и собаки, уттама-адхикари старается принести благо обоим. Такого образованного преданного не могут сбить с толку материальные тела, его привлекает духовная искра внутри тела.
"_ Шри Ишопанишад Мантра 6 и комментарий ШП

Вот это "видеть других нечистыми" , это отождествление. Я чистый или я нечистый, это телесная концепция. Душа чиста всегда, но положение ее, ее прибежище может отличаться. Мы не тела, мы души. Отличие только в положении. Тела это наше временное прибежище и наш шанс. Тяжелое положение достойно сострадания. Шанс которым не пользуются - сожаление. Выброшенный на помойку лотерейный билет. Люди не ценят свое потенциально богатство, не реализуют его, даже не верят в реализацию, хотя плодами пользуются каждый день.

Воистину, невозможно человеку спастись пока Господь не надоумит его. Такие вот мы люди. Не без проблем. Но надо изучать свою природу и пробовать что-то хотя бы. Нет ничего сложного в том, что для нас естественно. Мы просто запутались, и не можем понять что главное, а что второстепенное.

----------


## ВладимирД

> Я не модератор, но, если позволите, попробую ответить.
> 
> Вы справедливо заметили, что тело функционально. И что у материального тела материальный функционал.
> 
> То есть душе в материальном мире нужно материальное тело, чтобы с помощью его функций жить материальным образом.
> 
> Но ведь то же самое и для духовного мира.
> Заменим материальное на духовное в предложении выше и получим что
> 1) тело по прежнему функционально
> ...


 Спасибо за ответ, хоть и совершенно не понятно с чего вы так считаете
 Что значит заменим материальное на духовное и получим..?
 В материальном мире в теле течет кровь, которая обогащается кислородом из легких, в которые он попадает через нос. В духовном мире тоже в теле течет кровь? Есть кислород в воздухе и легкие в теле? Ресницы нужны для защиты глаз от пыли. В духовном мире тоже есть пыль? Ноги руки и вообще вся мышечнокостная структура нужна что бы двигаться в среде в гравитацией. В духовном мире есть гравитация? Если это все там есть, включая сюда и поглощение пищи с перевариванием, то какая разница между материальным миром и тем что вы называете духовным?

----------


## ВладимирД

> Ну тогда зачем вам что-либо писать здесь, если всё и так известно? 
> 
> Всё больше склоняюсь, что тут нескрываемый тролинг


 Если вы к этому склоняетесь то просто не отвечайте. 
 А если хотите обсуждать по теме то просьба выражаться лаконичней. 
Разбираться в том вопросе глупо если ты не считаешь это важным. И многие многие светилы православия, коих гораздо больше тех, кто этот вопрос рассматривал в эти вопросы не углублялись. Поэтому ваш вывод на нескольких примерах не является общим а лишь частность. Кому то это интересно было -тот и поразмышлял. Но для духовного совершенства такие размышления совершенно не обязательны
 Пример тому есть в Евангелии где один юноша подошел к Христу и спросил что ему сделать чтобы иметь жизнь вечную. Христос не сказал ему -читай и постигай мудрость книжную. Он сказал - "Соблюди заповеди. (Не размышляй почему заповеди именно такие а не другие а СОБЛЮДИ их как есть и  как данность). И еще, ежели хочешь быть совершенным -продай все что имеешь и раздай нищим и следуй за Мной" 
 Поэтому повторюсь -есть вопросы пустые, просто потому что это для кого то просто интересно.

----------


## ВладимирД

> Иисус Христос это ветхозаветное дозволение отменил, много раз уже приводились здесь ссылки на разъяснения святых отцов об этом.


 Во первых -я вам ответил, что это их частное мнение. В Церкви такого учения нет
Во вторых -надо указывать ссылки, а не просто текст. И ссылки должны быть на православные источники, а не кришнаитские




> ВладимирД, почему Иисус Христос учил людей молиться Богу так: "Хлеб наш насущный даждь нам днесь", а не "Мясо наше насущное даждь нам днесь"?


 И не молоко наше насущное, и не фрукты наши насущные, и не овощи.. 
С чего вы взяли что это цитата против мяса?

----------


## Aндрей

> Почему именно в Ваш или не ваш? Иисус так сформулировал какой-то закон. Что именно он имел в виду конкретно, лучше у него спросить.


Согласно Новому Завету, Иисус говорил много чего, но вот ваш ум почему-то выхватил именно эту фразу и разместил под нашим обсуждением

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

> Если вы к этому склоняетесь то просто не отвечайте


 Не понятно. Как раз если к чему то склоняюсь, то отвечаю. Вы голословно утверждали, что вопросы пустые и вам приведены полностью комментарии и ссылки на источник.




> если хотите обсуждать по теме то просьба выражаться лаконичней


 У каждого свои подходы к обсуждаемой теме. Я выбираю подробный, наиболее полный вариант. Это уж модераторы могут сделать замечание или попросить выражаться кратко.




> И многие многие светилы православия, коих гораздо больше тех, кто этот вопрос рассматривал в эти вопросы не углублялись.


 Конечно большинство отдаёт слово специалистам и все не будут писать на одну тему. Если же это частность и у вас есть доказательства, что это теологумены, то приведите мнения других святых отцов. 




> Пример тому есть в Евангелии где один юноша подошел к Христу и спросил что ему сделать чтобы иметь жизнь вечную. Христос не сказал ему -читай и постигай мудрость книжную. Он сказал - "Соблюди заповеди. (Не размышляй почему заповеди именно такие а не другие а СОБЛЮДИ их как есть и как данность). И еще, ежели хочешь быть совершенным -продай все что имеешь и раздай нищим и следуй за Мной" 
>  Поэтому повторюсь -есть вопросы пустые, просто потому что это для кого то просто интересно.


Если данному юноше Христос чего-то не сказал, то это не значит что и другим следует не читать книг или читать, но не задавать вопросов т.е не углубляться. Да и то проблематично, ибо каждый ответ может интерпретироваться и неминуемо интерпретируется по разному. См. об этом у Кураева "Конфликт интерпретаций".

Но уже то, что юноша спросил Христа означает углубление. Тем более он ответил Христу - с детства я соблюдаю заповеди. А уж если вы живёте по этой цитате, то и вам надо продать всё и раздать нищим. Иначе трудно богатому войти в Царство небесное.

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

> Поэтому повторюсь -есть вопросы пустые, просто потому что это для кого то просто интересно


Повтор (флуд) и обвинения, что вопрос пуст надо доказать. Ваши тезисы были опровергнуты: если нечто очень хорошо т.е кровь свята, то почему кровь сливают и бояться есть? Как раз освященное и надо есть. 

И с противоположной стороны (самый сильный прием в споре) если кровь оскверняет, то как могла она не осквернить всю тушу? Аналогично, если мы против содержимого канализации, то мы против и канализационных труб. Т.е нелогично ни с позиции добра, ни с позиции зла. И возможные выводы так и остаются: 
1. Бог показывает, заставляя задуматься над трудностями кошерной или халяльной разделки, выбора животного и т.д., что даже разрешенное мясо лучше не есть. 
2. Бог шутит 
3. Бог тут не причём, Бог не издевается и кровавые жертвы требует, а в Ветхом Завете описан Иалдабаоф. Как было направление в раннем христианстве - гностицизм, которое отвергало ВЗ, считая что описанный там, как они считали ревнивый Бог, из-за своих качеств и действий - сатана, а не отец Христа описанный в Новом Завете
4. Бог создал мясо, а сатана - кровь. Возможно, но в Библии этому подтверждений нет

----------


## ВладимирД

> Кшатрии, кроме тренировки, достигали одновременно ещё две цели: 1) хищников убивали для защиты людского населения; 2) тела травоядных животных приносили в жертву, и эти животные получали благо - новые тела человека или полубога. И хоть это всё и урегулировано Ведами и санкционировано ими, это даже для кшатриев рискованное было занятие (см. выше историю, как Нарада показал царю Прачинабархишату его ошибку, которую он допустил при жертвоприношении животных).  
> 
> Если современные воины будут охотиться для тренировки в лесу для регулирования численности хищников и для принесения тел животных в жертву согласно авторитетным богооткровенным писаниям, то  больших возражений не будет, мы лишь предупреждаем вслед за Шрилой Прабхупадой и Нарадой Муни, что это рискованно.


 Современные военные во всем мире на животных не тренируются, а отрабатывают приемы друг на друге и стрельбы по мешеням. Ваша версия что воинам непременно нужны для тренировки животные совершенно не состоятельна. 
 И позиция у вас с двойными стандартами. Жестокосердие оно везде одно и тоже, в итоге убивается животное. Ради тренировки или ради безопасности и даже ради жертвоприношения. Учтите, что это только у вас написано что животному от этого только лучше становится. Ни в Библии ни в Коране такого нет. Почему по вашему Кришна это везде не сказал.. 
 Да кроме того само слово жестокосердие имеет в корне жалость. А жалость как уже выше говорилось -глупость. Вы вроде как с этим согласились, но постоянно этим словом пеняете. Это от ума какого то или нет?

 Однако хотел бы повторить свой вопрос -где у вас написано, что можно убивать животных ради тренировки а после уже мертвых приносить в жертву? Не случаи что кто то так делал, как выше привели, а именно указание что делайте так. Случай, который привели ничем не отличается от того, который обсуждали и он не может быть примером для повторения. С таким же успехом можно повторять за Бхарадваджей его дела, когда он на Ганге встретил куртизанку.

----------


## ВладимирД

> Повтор (флуд) и обвинения, что вопрос пуст надо доказать. Ваши тезисы были опровергнуты: если нечто очень хорошо т.е кровь свята, то почему кровь сливают и бояться есть? Как раз освященное и надо есть.


 Вы можете считать как угодно. Я вам свое мнение высказал и объяснил. Для меня эти вопросы "почему так, а не так" -пустые.  
 Тут с более очевидными вещами народ не знаете как разобраться, не до дебрей

----------


## Ванинатха Васу дас

> Иисус Христос это ветхозаветное дозволение отменил, много раз уже приводились здесь ссылки на разъяснения святых отцов об этом.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Во первых -я вам ответил, что это их частное мнение. В Церкви такого учения нет


Дело в том, что такое количество цитат об отмене Ветхого завета, милосердии к животным и отказе от мясоедения претендует уже не на частное мнение, а на согласие святых отцов. Это требует от Вас теперь уже не просто ссылки на Писание, а ссылки на превосходящее количество святых отцов, придерживавшихся противоположной позиции.

И позиция о том, что мнения святых необязательны для православного христианина, - это лишь частное мнение, у которого нет основания в ни в Вашем Писании, ни в Предании.  Многие ваши проповедники считают это ложным учением "протестанствующих" в православии. 





> Во вторых -надо указывать ссылки, а не просто текст. И ссылки должны быть на православные источники, а не кришнаитские


Ссылки были указаны: название произведения и автор, а в большинстве случаев - ещё и номер главы или текста. Этого достаточно даже для научной дискуссии, а не то что для переписки на форуме. Могу указать полные библиографические данные этих произведений, если надо. Если, к примеру, я взял книгу в библиотеке, почему я не могу на неё ссылаться, и обязательно должен приводить гиперссылку на православный сайт? В действительности я брал тексты исключительно на православном известном ресурсе, фейковые и сомнительные цитаты не создавал и не использовал. Приводить же гиперссылки на этот православный портал я не могу, так как это запрещено правилами форума:



> 3.7. Категорически запрещается (с отключением от форума – баном):
> 3.7.4. Ссылка на сайты, содержащие критику Господа Кришны и Его преданных.


На этом крупном православном портале есть, кроме полезных книг, антикультистская клевета в адрес Верховного Господа и его преданных. Могу прислать Вам гиперссылки на использованные мной произведения святых отцов в личку, если Вы пожелаете.

----------


## ВладимирД

Есть учение Церкви. Так вот в нем нет такого греха как жестокосердие в виде едения мяса. И если кто будет исповедоваться в этом как в грехе то боюсь у него это не получится. Это я вам пишу о том как есть. А что кто то назвал едение мяса жестокосердием это его личное мнение. И если это даже был святой то не за это он стал почитаться святым. Опять же повторюсь что есть ГОРАЗДО больше святых, которые мясо ЕЛИ

 Ссылки же конечно присылайте. Я посмотрю и отвечу

----------


## ВладимирД

Варган, вы про обещанные ссылки не забыли?

----------


## Ванинатха Васу дас

> Есть учение Церкви. Так вот в нем нет такого греха как жестокосердие в виде едения мяса.  ... И если это даже был святой то не за это он стал почитаться святым. Опять же повторюсь что есть ГОРАЗДО больше святых, которые мясо ЕЛИ


Владимир, Вы говорите за учение Церкви, но не приводите никаких доказательств своим словам. Учение Церкви выражают его носители - святые отцы. Согласное мнение многих святых отцов (согласие отцов, или consensus patrum) православный христианин обязан принять за истину. 

Здесь приведено множество цитат святых отцов по трём основным моментам: 
1) Ветхий завет отменён Новым заветом (кроме тех заповедей, которые лично подтвердил Иисус), ветхозаветные  разрешения мясоедения были даны  как уступка жестокосердию людей и уже не актуальны; 
2) евангельская заповедь милосердия относится не только к людям, но и к животным; 
3)  серьёзные христиане побуждаются к отказу от  поедания мяса убитых животных, если нет для этого  крайней необходимости и других весомых уважительных причин.  

Поэтому для того, чтобы доказать, что это не согласие святых отцов, а частные ошибочные мнения, Вы должны привести ГОРАЗДО большее  количество мнений святых отцов об обратном. Иначе почему мы должны Вам верить? Докажите, приведите цитаты, укажите данные об авторе и названии произведения, номере главы или текста. 

(Святым отцом считается не просто святой, а святой богослов).

----------


## Ванинатха Васу дас

> Варган, вы про обещанные ссылки не забыли?


Я отправил Вам в личку гиперссылки на все использованные произведения на православных порталах. 

А Вы можете доказать Ваше высказывание о святителе Афанасии Великом? Если нет, то советую забрать свои слова о нём назад. Распространение  недоказанной информации о святых отцах никому не принесёт блага. Харе Кришна!

----------


## Ванинатха Васу дас

> И если кто будет исповедоваться в этом как в грехе то боюсь у него это не получится. Это я вам пишу о том как есть.


В Настольной книге для священно-церковно-служителей С.В. Булгакова  есть рекомендации священникам, какие вопросы о совершённых грехах надо задавать людям, пришедшим на покаяние.И среди них есть вопрос о том, не грешил ли человек убийством животных без нужды:


"I. Вопросы на исповедь мирян
...
Не убивает ли без нужды животных и не любит ли их мучить?..." 


Источник: Настольная книга для священно-церковно-служителей : (Сборник сведений, касающихся преимущественно практической деятельности отечественного духовенства) / Сергей Васильевич Булгаков. – Изд. 3-е, испр. и доп. – Киев : тип. Киево-Печерской Успенской лавры, 1913. – 23, 1772 с. / Отдел церковно-практический. 731-1374 с.

Так что это известный православию грех - убивать животных без нужды. Каждый пусть испытает свою совесть, есть ли у него лично нужда быть заказчиком убийства животного. Не надо ссылаться на чукчей, которые живут на Крайнем севере и которым больше нечего есть, и т.д. Надо оценить свою ситуацию.

----------


## Ванинатха Васу дас

Вот ещё интересное частное мнение *несвятого православного богослова С.В. Булгакова*. Проанализировав  священное писание и существующие церковные правила относительно вегетарианства, он пишет: 

-------------------------
"Ни в Ветхом, ни в Новом Завете не устанавливается обязательность вкушения мяса как обычной пищи. Самое разрешение на животную пищу было дано людям Господом Богом после потопа (Быт. IX,2–4); до того же времени люди, согласно заповеди, данной Господом нашим прародителям в раю (Быт. 1, 29), питались исключительно растительной пищей. Вообще, решение вопроса о вегетарианстве, взятом вне связи его с еретическими и антихристианскими воззрениями, может быть, согласно разработке этого вопроса в нашей современной церковной литературе, формулировано так: «лучше питаться растительной пищей, как наиболее естественной и согласной с нравственной природой человека, и «могий вместити да вместить», а если кто не в состоянии воздержаться от мясной пищи, то он имеет на это разрешение, и никто не в праве его в этом укорять».

Источник: С.В.Булгаков. Настольная книга для церковно-священно-служителей. Издание 3-е, исправленное и дополненное. - Киев: Типография Киево-Печерской Успенской Лавры. 1913 г. - С. 1592-1745.
-------------------------

Что и требовалось доказать.  Растительная пища более согласуется с нравственной природой человека. Лучше питаться ей, а не мясом. «Могий вместити да вместит» - об этом уже приведено много цитат святых отцов, суть которых в том, что серьёзные христиане, живущие духовной жизнью и решительно настроенные на первоклассное исполнение воли Бога, должны "вместить" (т.е. принять) отказ от мясоедения.

----------


## ВладимирД

> "Ни в Ветхом, ни в Новом Завете не устанавливается обязательность вкушения мяса как обычной пищи. Самое разрешение на животную пищу было дано людям Господом Богом после потопа.. 
> Источник:.. 1913 г. 
> 
> Что и требовалось доказать.  Растительная пища более согласуется с нравственной природой человека. Лучше питаться ей, а не мясом. «Могий вместити да вместит» - об этом уже приведено много цитат святых отцов, суть которых в том, что серьёзные христиане, живущие духовной жизнью и решительно настроенные на первоклассное исполнение воли Бога, должны "вместить" (т.е. принять) отказ от мясоедения.


 Я удивляюсь вашей способности находить и на таких примерах что то обосновывать. 
Чтож вы источник 1913 года приводите? Больше нигде такого не написано?
И я вам разве говорил, что поедание мяса это ОБЯЗАННОСТЬ? Нигде. Монахи не едят, в пост не едят. И цитата про это же. И далее вот вы его приводите как пример но совершенно игнорируете следующее место в этой цитате -если кто не в состоянии воздержаться от мясной пищи, то он имеет на это разрешение, и никто не в праве его в этом укорять. А вы только этим и занимаетесь.

----------


## ВладимирД

> В Настольной книге для священно-церковно-служителей С.В. Булгакова  есть рекомендации священникам, какие вопросы о совершённых грехах надо задавать людям, пришедшим на покаяние.И среди них есть вопрос о том, не грешил ли человек убийством животных без нужды:
> 
> 
> "I. Вопросы на исповедь мирян
> ...
> Не убивает ли без нужды животных и не любит ли их мучить?..." 
> 
> 
> Источник: Настольная книга для священно-церковно-служителей : (Сборник сведений, касающихся преимущественно практической деятельности отечественного духовенства) / Сергей Васильевич Булгаков. – Изд. 3-е, испр. и доп. – Киев : тип. Киево-Печерской Успенской лавры, 1913. – 23, 1772 с. / Отдел церковно-практический. 731-1374 с.
> ...


 Опять 1913 год и тот же автор. Попробуйте найти это в современных изданиях других авторов что бы понять насколько это мнение основательно в Церкви
Вы это толкуете на свой лад а правильно узнавать, что автор имел ввиду под своим высказыванием. Без нужды значит НЕ ДЛЯ ЕДЫ

----------


## ВладимирД

> Я отправил Вам в личку гиперссылки на все использованные произведения на православных порталах. 
> 
> А Вы можете доказать Ваше высказывание о святителе Афанасии Великом? Если нет, то советую забрать свои слова о нём назад. Распространение  недоказанной информации о святых отцах никому не принесёт блага. Харе Кришна!


 Вы меня спросили источник -я вам его привел. Что не так?

----------


## ВладимирД

> Владимир, Вы говорите за учение Церкви, но не приводите никаких доказательств своим словам. Учение Церкви выражают его носители - святые отцы. Согласное мнение многих святых отцов (согласие отцов, или consensus patrum) православный христианин обязан принять за истину. 
> 
> Здесь приведено множество цитат святых отцов по трём основным моментам: 
> 1) Ветхий завет отменён Новым заветом (кроме тех заповедей, которые лично подтвердил Иисус), ветхозаветные  разрешения мясоедения были даны  как уступка жестокосердию людей и уже не актуальны; 
> 2) евангельская заповедь милосердия относится не только к людям, но и к животным; 
> 3)  серьёзные христиане побуждаются к отказу от  поедания мяса убитых животных, если нет для этого  крайней необходимости и других весомых уважительных причин.  
> 
> Поэтому для того, чтобы доказать, что это не согласие святых отцов, а частные ошибочные мнения, Вы должны привести ГОРАЗДО большее  количество мнений святых отцов об обратном. Иначе почему мы должны Вам верить? Докажите, приведите цитаты, укажите данные об авторе и названии произведения, номере главы или текста. 
> 
> (Святым отцом считается не просто святой, а святой богослов).


 Вы много ссылок дали, поэтому будет много в ответ
Итак ссылка 1 на Исаака Сирина
Он пишет о духовном совершенстве которое возможно при монашестве
Читаем в самом начале -
 "Совершенство всего поприща заключается в трех следующих вещах: в покаянии, в чистоте и в усовершении себя. Что такое покаяние? Оставление прежнего и печаль о нем. Что такое чистота? Кратко сказать: сердце, милующее всякую тварную природу. Что такое усовершение себя? Глубина смирения, т. е. оставление всего видимого и невидимого (видимого, т. е. всего чувственного, и невидимого, т. е. мысленного) и попечения о том.В другое время был опять спрошен: «Что такое покаяние?» – и сказал: «Сердце сокрушенное и смиренное». – «Что такое смирение?» – и сказал: «Сугубое, добровольно принятое на себя омертвение для всего".

 И далее следует то что вы привели тут про жалость ко всему тварному. А это указания исключительно для монахов. Миряне не могут оставить все видимо и невидимое и омертветь для всего. Поэтому и не для них написано. Но вы вырывая цитату из контекста относите это как требование святого ко всем а это совершенно не так

 Или в ссылке на Софрония Сахарова 
Старец (Силуан Афонский) говорил, что Дух Божий учит жалеть всю тварь, так что «без нужды» и листа не дереве не хочется повредить.
«Листок на дереве зеленый, и ты его сорвал без нужды. Хотя это и не грех, но почему-то жалко и листок, жалко всю тварь сердцу, которое научилось любить».
Но это жаление зеленого листа на дереве или полевого цветка под ногой совмещалось в нем с самым РЕАЛЬНЫМ ОТНОШЕНИЕМ ко всякой вещи в мире. Он по-христиански сознавал, что вся тварь создана для служения человеку, и потому когда «нужно», человек может пользоваться всем. Сам он косил сено, рубил лес, заготавливал себе дрова на зиму, ел рыбу.

В 6й ссылке где вы взяли цитату Василия Великого, что разрешение на мясо это попущение немощи так же написано -
" .. Поэтому вкушение мяса для мирян, а не для монахов – ни грех, ни добродетель, по простой поговорке: ни греха, ни спасения не приносит человеку, воздержание же от мяса – спасительный закон Божий и богоугодная добродетель. Первая причина святого поста – обуздание плоти и укрощение всякого бессловесного движения, что весьма нужно и полезно монахам. Вторая та, что пост делает душу легкой для молитвы и небесных размышлений. Третья та, что этим мы служим Богу и говение – это благочестие. Четвертая та, что пост – удовлетворение Бога и умилостивление Его гнева праведного. Пятая – пост есть прошение у Бога вечных и временных благ.."
 Выше приведены причины для поста и воздержания от мяса. И среди них нет такой как жалость к животным. Подумайте почему? 

 В ссылке о Паисии Величковском тоже о монахах говорится

 В ссылке об Игнатии Брянчанинове, откуда вы взяли цитату о вреде мяса на организм, читаем -
"Растительная пища есть наилучшая для ПОДВИЖНИКА.Растительная пища почти исключительно употребляется самыми ревностными подвижниками благочестия, особливо ощутившими в себе хождение Духа Божия" (Умно ли это указание относить ко всем людям?)
"Рыбные яства, особливо приготовленные из крупных морских рыб, уже совсем другого свойства: они ощутительнее действуют на мозг, тучнят тело, горячат кровь, наполняют желудок вредными слизями, особливо при частом и постоянном употреблении.
Эти действия несравненно сильные от употребления мясной пищи: она крайне утучняет плоть, доставляя ей особенную дебелость, горячит кровь; пары и газы ее очень отягощают мозг. По этой причине она вовсе не употребляется монахами; она – принадлежность людей, живущих посреди мира, всегда занятых усиленными телесными трудами. Но и для них ПОСТОЯННОЕ употребление ее вредно."
Святая Церковь мудрыми учреждениями и постановлениями своими, разрешив христианам, живущим посреди мира, употребление мяс, не допустила постоянного употребления их, но разделила времена мясоядения временами воздержания от мяс, временами, в которые вытрезвляется христианин от своего мясоядения.
Правила поста установлены Церковью с целью вспоможения чадам ее, как руководство для всего христианского общества. При этом предписано каждому рассматривать себя с помощью опытного и рассудительного духовного отца, и не возлагать на себя поста, превышающего силы: потому что, повторяем, пост для человека, а не человек для поста; пищею, данною для поддержания тела, не должно разрушать его"
 Тут совершенно нет речи о том, что все должны быть вегетарианцами. Более того пишется, что даже возлагать на себя большие нежели общие ограничения в пище можно только под руководством опытного и рассудительного духовника. А не как вы говорите -не есть мяса совершенно иначе все вы жестокосердные чревоугодники не слушающие, что вам святые говорят. Святые говорят но не то как вы это преподносите

 На ссылку про Дорофея и Досифея я вам уже отвечал что речь там о монахах

 В ссылке на Крилла Иерусалимского говорится -
"Мы постимся, воздерживаемся от вина и от мяса не потому, что ненавидим их, как вещи нечистые, но потому, что ожидаем за то награды; чтобы за презрение чувственного насладиться нам духовной и мысленной трапезой и чтобы, посеяв ныне слезами, с радостью пожать в будущем веке. Итак, не презирай ядущих и по причине слабости телесной принимающих пищу, и не порицай употребляющих немного вина ради желудка твоего и частых твоих недугов, и не осуждай их, как грешников, не гнушайся мясом, как вещью, тебе не свойственной."
 Так же ни слова о вегетарианстве и жестокосердии к животным. 

 И на ваше замечание,что я не привожу никаких доказательств в подтверждение могу предложить вам более внимательно перечитать все свои ссылки, в которых ясно дается понять, что ваши утверждения о неактуальности мясоедения ошибочны

----------


## Ванинатха Васу дас

> Итак ссылка 1 на Исаака Сирина
> Он пишет о духовном совершенстве которое возможно при монашестве
> Читаем в самом начале -
>  "Совершенство всего поприща заключается в трех следующих вещах: в покаянии, в чистоте и в усовершении себя. Что такое покаяние? Оставление прежнего и печаль о нем. Что такое чистота? Кратко сказать: сердце, милующее всякую тварную природу. Что такое усовершение себя? Глубина смирения, т. е. оставление всего видимого и невидимого (видимого, т. е. всего чувственного, и невидимого, т. е. мысленного) и попечения о том.В другое время был опять спрошен: «Что такое покаяние?» – и сказал: «Сердце сокрушенное и смиренное». – «Что такое смирение?» – и сказал: «Сугубое, добровольно принятое на себя омертвение для всего".
>   И далее следует то что вы привели тут про жалость ко всему тварному. А это указания исключительно для монахов. Миряне не могут оставить все видимо и невидимое и омертветь для всего. Поэтому и не для них написано. Но вы вырывая цитату из контекста относите это как требование святого ко всем а это совершенно не так


Несомненно, речь у св. Исаака о духовном совершенстве. Но оно возможно не только при монашестве. Омертветь для мирского – значит избавиться от материальных привязанностей. Это могут и должны сделать и миряне. Можно много высказываний из Евангелий привести, как Иисус учит, что его последователи должны  возненавидеть мир. Но только миряне  становятся непривязанными внутри себя, а внешне они могут заниматься разнообразной мирской деятельностью и исполнять свой материальный долг не из привязанности, а из-за того, что так хочет Бог. Или миряне не должны быть смиренными? Или миряне не должны обладать чистотой и милосердием?

----------


## Ванинатха Васу дас

> Или в ссылке на Софрония Сахарова 
> Старец (Силуан Афонский) говорил, что Дух Божий учит жалеть всю тварь, так что «без нужды» и листа не дереве не хочется повредить.
> «Листок на дереве зеленый, и ты его сорвал без нужды. Хотя это и не грех, но почему-то жалко и листок, жалко всю тварь сердцу, которое научилось любить».
> Но это жаление зеленого листа на дереве или полевого цветка под ногой совмещалось в нем с самым РЕАЛЬНЫМ ОТНОШЕНИЕМ ко всякой вещи в мире. Он по-христиански сознавал, что вся тварь создана для служения человеку, и потому когда «нужно», человек может пользоваться всем. Сам он косил сено, рубил лес, заготавливал себе дрова на зиму, ел рыбу.


Эта цитата была полностью приведена. Это как раз пример того, как христианский святой применяет ведический ваишнавский принцип – на ати химса (т.е. не полный отказ от насилия, а отказ от чрезмерного насилия). 

Что касается рыбы, то если бы христиане хотя бы перестали есть мясо коров и других млекопитающих и из убойной пищи ограничились лишь рыбой, то это было бы огромным благом для них самих и всего мира. (Заметка для ваишнавов: Джайапатака Махарадж говорил, что  поедание рыбы  менее греховно, чем поедание мяса).

И Вы никак не прокомментировали основные выводы в наставлениях святого отца: 

«…К животным не должно иметь пристрастия, но *должно только иметь сердце, милующее всякую тварь*».
Он говорил, что все создано для служения человеку, и потому, когда есть необходимость, всем можно пользоваться в творении; *но на человеке, вместе с тем, лежит долг заботиться о всем творении, и потому всякий вред, без нужды нанесенный животному или даже растению, противоречит закону благодати*».

Преп. Силуан Афонский эти наставления и разъяснения даёт для всех христиан, а не только для монахов. И те же слова употребляет, что и преп. Исаак Сирин – «сердце, милующее всякую тварь».

----------


## Ванинатха Васу дас

> В 6й ссылке где вы взяли цитату Василия Великого, что разрешение на мясо это попущение немощи так же написано -
> " .. Поэтому вкушение мяса для мирян, а не для монахов – ни грех, ни добродетель, по простой поговорке: ни греха, ни спасения не приносит человеку, воздержание же от мяса – спасительный закон Божий и богоугодная добродетель. Первая причина святого поста – обуздание плоти и укрощение всякого бессловесного движения, что весьма нужно и полезно монахам. Вторая та, что пост делает душу легкой для молитвы и небесных размышлений. Третья та, что этим мы служим Богу и говение – это благочестие. Четвертая та, что пост – удовлетворение Бога и умилостивление Его гнева праведного. Пятая – пост есть прошение у Бога вечных и временных благ.."
>  Выше приведены причины для поста и воздержания от мяса. И среди них нет такой как жалость к животным. Подумайте почему?


Жалости к животным здесь, в книге преп. Василия Поляномерульского,  нет среди причин отказа от мяса, но у других святых отцов эта причина  есть.  Мы не возражаем против  любых мотивов  воздержания от мяса: хоть ради подвига воздержания, хоть ради милосердия к животным. Суть же состоит в том, что  все христиане должны взращивать добродетель воздержания, так же как и добродетель милосердия. 

И Вы не прокомментировали по цитате из книги прп. Василия Поляномерульского важный момент о сущности ветхозаветного дозволения есть мясо (попущено из-за невоздержания людей) и о его отмене в Новом Завете. 

И не прокомментировали вывод: «Не есть мяса — закон и установление Божие, данное прежде потопа, а после потопа, как сказано, позволено было Ною по снисхождению есть мясо. Оттого это предание и богоносными отцами отменено, и типиками подтверждено не как какое-то новое и незасвидетельствованное, но как изначальное и соединенное с бытием первозданного Адама, а *прежде всего и Самому Богу более благоугодное, чем вкушение мяса*».

----------


## Ванинатха Васу дас

> В ссылке о Паисии Величковском тоже о монахах говорится


Говорится формально о монахах, но ссылки в обоснование своей позиции преп. Паисий Величковский и преп. Василший Поляномерульский дают на священное Писание, где про монахов или немонахов ничего не сказано. В Евангелии нет вообще понятия «монах». Есть понятие «последователь Христа». Единственное, что необязательно для мирян – это девство, то есть  отказ от вступления в брак, целомудрие.  Православные монахи даже не дают обета не есть мясо при постриге.  Но то, как себя ведут монахи, – это пример  поведения продвинутых христиан, которые  желают исполнить волю Бога по высшему стандарту.

----------


## Ванинатха Васу дас

> В ссылке об Игнатии Брянчанинове, откуда вы взяли цитату о вреде мяса на организм, читаем -
> "Растительная пища есть наилучшая для ПОДВИЖНИКА. Растительная пища почти исключительно употребляется самыми ревностными подвижниками благочестия, особливо ощутившими в себе хождение Духа Божия" (Умно ли это указание относить ко всем людям?)
> "Рыбные яства, особливо приготовленные из крупных морских рыб, уже совсем другого свойства: они ощутительнее действуют на мозг, тучнят тело, горячат кровь, наполняют желудок вредными слизями, особливо при частом и постоянном употреблении.
> Эти действия несравненно сильные от употребления мясной пищи: она крайне утучняет плоть, доставляя ей особенную дебелость, горячит кровь; пары и газы ее очень отягощают мозг. По этой причине она вовсе не употребляется монахами; она – принадлежность людей, живущих посреди мира, всегда занятых усиленными телесными трудами. Но и для них ПОСТОЯННОЕ употребление ее вредно."
> Святая Церковь мудрыми учреждениями и постановлениями своими, разрешив христианам, живущим посреди мира, употребление мяс, не допустила постоянного употребления их, но разделила времена мясоядения временами воздержания от мяс, временами, в которые вытрезвляется христианин от своего мясоядения.
> Правила поста установлены Церковью с целью вспоможения чадам ее, как руководство для всего христианского общества. При этом предписано каждому рассматривать себя с помощью опытного и рассудительного духовного отца, и не возлагать на себя поста, превышающего силы: потому что, повторяем, пост для человека, а не человек для поста; пищею, данною для поддержания тела, не должно разрушать его"
>  Тут совершенно нет речи о том, что все должны быть вегетарианцами. Более того пишется, что даже возлагать на себя большие нежели общие ограничения в пище можно только под руководством опытного и рассудительного духовника. А не как вы говорите -не есть мяса совершенно иначе все вы жестокосердные чревоугодники не слушающие, что вам святые говорят. Святые говорят но не то как вы это преподносите


Здесь говорится о том, что мясоедение и рыбоедение вредно. Поэтому Церковь не допустила употребления мяса постоянно и установила для неофитов правило *хотя бы периодически*   воздерживаться от мяса и вытрезвляться от своего мясоедения.  Вытрезвляться – значит образумливаться, вразумляться после совершения чего-то неправильного. См. дополнительно цитату прп. Амвросия Оптинского о том, что установленные посты – это минимум, данный как уступка («снисходя немощи человеческой»).

Святитель Игнатий Брянчанинов пишет, что мясная пища – принадлежность людей, живущих посреди мира, всегда занятых усиленными телесными трудами; но и для них постоянное употребление ее вредно. Из этого следует, что для тех, кто живёт в миру, но не занят тяжёлым телесным трудом (не шахтёр, не грузчик и т.п.), вредно любое употребление мяса (постоянное или непостоянное). Какое у них тогда оправдание для мясоедения?   «Чтобы навредить своему телу и мозгу, я должен  заказать убийство животного и съесть его», — это же странное рассуждение, согласитесь.

Что касается поста, превышающего силы, то речь идёт о каких-то крайних ограничениях, а не просто об отказе от мяса. Поверьте, на вегетарианском питании можно и спортивным чемпионом быть, и жирок накопить гораздо выше нормы.

Православные святые отцы разрешают есть мясо ослабленным и больным, если оно им показано как лекарство, так как видят в этом уважительную причину и крайнюю необходимость.  Но они не говорят всем подряд: «Ешьте мясо как зелень травную, ибо Бог Ною разрешил». Я уже писал Вам (возможно, Вы упустили), что каждый должен сам испытывать (спрашивать) свою совесть и определять, есть ли у него крайняя необходимость есть мясо убитых животных.

----------


## Ванинатха Васу дас

> На ссылку про Дорофея и Досифея я вам уже отвечал что речь там о монахах


Ваш ответ был неубедителен, так как Пресвятая  Дева Мария  сказала не монаху, а мирянину, что если он хочет избежать ада, то он должен, среди прочего, не есть мяса.  В монахи он пошёл позднее по собственной воле, а вовсе не по указанию Пресвятой Девы, и монахи не дают обета не есть мяса.

----------


## Ванинатха Васу дас

> В ссылке на Кирилла Иерусалимского говорится -
> "Мы постимся, воздерживаемся от вина и от мяса не потому, что ненавидим их, как вещи нечистые, но потому, что ожидаем за то награды; чтобы за презрение чувственного насладиться нам духовной и мысленной трапезой и чтобы, посеяв ныне слезами, с радостью пожать в будущем веке. Итак, не презирай ядущих и по причине слабости телесной принимающих пищу, и не порицай употребляющих немного вина ради желудка твоего и частых твоих недугов, и не осуждай их, как грешников, не гнушайся мясом, как вещью, тебе не свойственной."
>  Так же ни слова о вегетарианстве и жестокосердии к животным.


Ссылка на святителя Кирилла Иерусалимского дана была для объяснения того, что значат правила Соборов «не гнушаться мясом» и почему не надо «не осуждать ядущих мясо».  Христианин не гнушается мяса – это значит, что он не считает его нечистой вещью. Христианин не осуждает ядущих мясо, потому что они едят его по причине слабости телесной, а не просто потому что им так хочется и не потому что можно есть мясо как зелень травную, ибо Бог Ною разрешил.  Далее святитель Кирилл пишет, что христианин может презирать мясо ради духовной цели.

----------


## Ванинатха Васу дас

*Святитель Иоанн Златоуст*, архиепископ Константинопольский, пишет:
-----------------------------------
«Не будем поэтому искать ничего, кроме необходимого. Кто может довольствоваться бобами и быть здоровым, пусть не ищет ничего большего; более слабому и нуждающемуся в употреблении овощей пусть не возбраняется и это; если же кто и того слабее и нуждается в умеренном подкреплении мясом, и тому мы не положим запрета. Не для того ведь даем мы эти советы, чтобы убивать и губить людей, а чтобы устранить излишнее; а излишне то, что превышает меру необходимого».

Источник: Творения святого отца нашего Иоанна Златоуста, архиепископа Константинопольского, в русском переводе. Издание СПб. Духовной Академии, 1906. Том 12, Книга 2, Выборки из разных слов св. Иоанна Златоуста, с. 471-889, Слово 12. О пресыщении и пьянстве.
------------------------------------

Всё ясно сказано: более-менее здоровый христианин должен питаться только бобами и овощами. Если христианин болен и мясо для него — лекарство, то святые отцы не запрещают и не осуждают умеренное употребление мяса.  Заметьте, вовсе они не потому не запрещают, что Бог дал когда-то Ною и его  потомкам разрешение есть мясо, а лишь по причине сильной слабости телесной, которая может привести к смерти человека (далее употреблены слова «убивать и губить людей»). 

 «Не будем поэтому искать ничего, кроме необходимого». — Каждый должен при помощи своей совести определить, нуждается ли он в плоти убитых животных для спасения своей жизни или нет. Причём не абстрактно определить, а конкретно, здесь и сейчас, есть ли другие доступные способы лечения и т.д.

----------


## Ванинатха Васу дас

Ещё одно частное мнение несвятого богослова Н.Е. Пестова. 
(Николай Евграфович Пестов (1892—1982) — выдающийся богослов, историк православной Церкви, доктор химических наук — специалист в области технологии минеральных удобрений, профессор, кавалер ордена Ленина).

"_Господь Бог образовал из земли всех животных полевых и всех птиц небесных и привел к человеку. Быт.?2,?19
Особое место в природе занимает животный мир. Животные, по Священному Писанию, имеют, как и человек, душу, но, конечно, отличную от души человека (Быт.?1,?30)._

И о животных также заботится Бог: «Не пять ли малых птиц продаются за два ассария? и ни одна из них не забыта у Бога»(Лк.?12,?6)? – говорил Господь.

В животных вложена своя доля разума. А у высших животных, как например у собаки, имеются и такие свойства души, как самоотверженная любовь и такая преданность человеку, которая не останавливается перед тем, чтобы отдать жизнь за человека. Животные были созданы как близкие друзья человека. В раю Господь «привел к человеку (всех животных), чтобы видеть, как он назовет их»(Быт.?2,?19). Человек поставлен был «владыкою»(Быт.?1,?26)над животными, но владыкою добрым, который не истреблял их и не употреблял в пищу (Быт.?1,?29).

...

На примере святых мы видим новые взаимоотношения с тварью. В их лице человек вновь становится другом твари и изливает на нее свою любовь.

«У милующего, – пишет прп. Исаак Сириянин, – горит сердце о всем творении – о человеках, о птицах, о животных, о демонах и о всякой твари… он ежечасно со слезами приносит о них молитву, чтобы сохранились и очистились, а также и об естестве пресмыкающихся молится с великою жалостью, какая без меры возбуждается в сердце его по уподоблении в сем Богу.

Приближается ли смиренный к хищным зверям, и, едва только обратит взор свой на них, укрощается свирепость их; они подходят к нему как к своему владыке, поникают своими главами, лижут руки и ноги его, потому что ощутили от него то благоухание, которое исходило от Адама до его преступления, когда звери собраны были к Адаму и нарекал он их имена в раю.

Это отнято было у нас; но обновил и даровал нам это опять пришествием Своим Иисус. Этим и помазано благоухание человеческого рода».

С любовью относился ко всему живому старец Силуан. Он пишет:

_«Дух Божий учит душу любить все живое. Один раз без нужды я убил муху, и она, бедная, ползала по земле больная, с выпавшими внутренностями, и трое суток я плакал за свою жестокость к твари и до сих пор все помню этот случай. Как-то у меня в магазине (старец был на послушании эконома) завелись летучие мыши, и я облил их кипятком и снова пролил много слез из-за этого, и с тех пор никогда не обижал я тварь»._

О египетских старцах-пустынниках рассказывается, что они осторожно обходили встретившееся им на дороге насекомое, чтобы не раздавить его.

Про авву Феофана Египетского есть такой рассказ:

_«Выходя по ночам в пустыню, он был окружен толпами зверей. Черпая воду из своего колодца, он поил их. Очевидным свидетельством тому было то, что вокруг его келии виднелось много следов буйволов, антилоп и диких ослов».
_
Прп. Сергий и прп. Серафим кормили хлебом своих друзей – медведей. Особенно поучительной является история льва прп. Герасима (память 4 марта ст. стиля).

Прп. Герасим, сжалившись над диким львом, вынул из его лапы занозу, промыл и завязал ее. Лев с тех пор не отходил от преподобного, слушал его во всем и питался только растительной пищей. Когда преподобный умер, лев не мог более жить и от скорби умер на могиле преподобного.

С особой нежностью относился к животным католический святой Франциск Ассизский. Он устраивал гнезда горлицам. Червячков на пути поднимал и относил в сторону. Он не мог видеть барашков, ведомых на убой, и старался их приобрести, чтобы спасти им жизнь.

Так выполняли святые и праведники повеление Господа: «Проповедуйте Евангелие всей твари»(Мк.?16,?15). Они вели эту проповедь своим милостивым отношением к живой твари. Они несли «Благую весть» животным своею любовью к ним и этим восстанавливали ту дружбу, которая была у них с человеком до грехопадения. Под влиянием обновленного человеческого духа обновлялся и дух животных. Они теряли свою свирепость, делались послушными человеку и переставали наносить вред другим животным.

Царства Божия святые достигали еще на земле. Поэтому и животный мир около них становился таким, каким он будет в Небесном Царствии.

Тогда, по словам пророка Исаии:

_«Волк будет жить вместе с ягненком, и барс будет лежать вместе с козленком; и теленок, и молодой лев, и вол будут вместе, и малое дитя будет водить их. И корова будет пастись с медведицею, и детеныши их будут лежать вместе, и лев, как вол, будет есть солому. И младенец будет играть над норою аспида, и дитя протянет руку свою на гнездо змеи» (Ис.?11,?6–8)._

Что именно таким будет некогда животный мир, говорит следующая картина из жизни прп. Павла Обнорского.

Когда прп. Сергий Муромский пришел посетить последнего в его пустыне, то увидел, что «стая птиц вилась около чудного подвижника; мелкие пташки сидели на голове и на плечах старца, и он кормил их из рук.

Тут же стоял медведь, ожидая себе пищи от пустынника; лисицы, зайцы и другие звери бегали вокруг, не враждуя между собою и не боясь медведя.

Это было отображение жизни невинного Адама в Эдеме, владычество человека над тварью, которая вместе с нами стенает от нашего грехопадения и ожидает освобождения в свободу славы чад Божиих».

Животные препоручены нам Богом как наши друзья и наши слуги. Вместе с тем мы их старые должники. И они ждут от нас избавления, ждут проповеди любви. Ее оказывать мы им должны по заповеди Христа.

Не будем же пренебрегать и этой заповедью Господа – этим мы приобретем верных нам и любящих друзей, которых – кто знает? – может быть, мы встретим потом и в том мире.

Любовь льва к преподобному была сильнее желания жить. Такая любовь не достойна ли Божия Царствия? Можно думать – не напрасно икону прп. Герасима рисуют вместе с его львом.

В заключение следует, однако, сделать и предупреждение. У иных людей тварь – животное (преимущественно собаки и кошки) – становится кумиром, вытесняет из их сердца все то, что должно преимущественно занимать сердце христианина. Вот это так описывает старец Силуан:

_«Есть люди, которые привязываются к животным, и гладят их, и ласкают, и разговаривают с ними, и оставили они любовь Божию. Душа, познавшая Господа, всегда в любви и страхе предстоит Ему, и как возможно при этом любить, и гладить, и говорить со скотом, с кошками, собаками? Неразумно так делать. Животному и скотине дай пищу и не бей их, в этом милость к ним человека. К животным не должно иметь пристрастия, но должно только иметь сердце, милующее всякую тварь. Звери, скотина и всякое животное есть земля, а мы не должны привязываться к земле, но «всем сердцем, всею душою, всем разумением» (Мф.?22,?37)любить Господа, Его Пречистую Матерь, нашу Заступницу, святых, благоговеть перед ними»"._

Источник: Современная практика православного благочестия : в 2 т. / Н. Е. Пестов. - Москва : Православ. братство св. апостола Иоанна Богослова, 2018. Том II.  Глава 28.

----------------------------------------

"Зададимся вопросом: полезна ли для человека мясная пища? В Книге Бытия мы читаем: «И сказал Бог (Адаму): Я дал вам всякую траву, сеющую семя, какая есть на всей земле, и всякое дерево, у которого плод древесный, сеющий семя; – вам сие будет в пищу»(Быт.?1,?29).

Употребление мяса разрешено было человеку лишь после потопа. «Все движущееся, что живет, будет вам в пищу» (Быт.?9,?3).

Итак, до грехопадения человечеству была заповедана Богом вегетарианская пища. Поэтому, идя по пути восстановления первозданной чистоты человеческой природы, святые и подвижники благочестия стали исключать из своей пищи мясо и довольствоваться преимущественно растительной пищей.

Как известно, мясо совершенно исключено из пищи иноков. Наиболее же ревностные из них ограничивают себя только растительной пищей.

Необходимо отметить, что и светская наука имеет теперь неоспоримые доказательства преимущества для нас вегетарианского питания.

Накопленные наблюдения говорят о том, что при вегетарианском питании человек становится здоровее, выносливее и долговечнее.

Следует упомянуть об одной медицинской школе, которая практикует излечение от многих болезней путем применения в пищу преимущественно фруктов и овощей.

Один из приверженцев этой школы, доктор Лямен, имел в Германии санаторий (около Дрездена), пользовавшийся за границей в начале этого столетия большой популярностью. Доктор Лямен кормил своих больных преимущественно фруктами и салатами.

Мы слышали прекрасные отзывы о результатах такого пищевого режима от прошедших курс лечения в этом санатории. На стенах столовой санатория д-ра Лямена между прочим висели большие плакаты: «Жевать 36 раз». Тщательное разжевывание пищи д-р Лямен считал одним из важнейших факторов рационального питания, когда пища будет использована всецело, не будет обременять желудка (а отсюда и сердца) и можно будет обходиться меньшим ее количеством. Как известно, св. отцы учат христиан принимать пищу как дары Господни, с великим благоговением, в тишине и сосредоточенности. Естественно при этом, что такое неторопливое принятие ее служит и наилучшему усваиванию ее, позволяя обходиться гораздо меньшими ее дозами по сравнению с торопливым, небрежным или жадным принятием ее людьми.

В свете описанных выше фактов так понятной становится очень древняя история о четырех отроках еврейских – вавилонских пленниках Данииле, Анании, Мисаиле и Аварии. Читаем о них в Библии в Книге пророка Даниила (Гл. 1, 8–20):

«Даниил положил в сердце своем не оскверняться яствами со стола царского и вином… и потому просил начальника евнухов о том… И начальник евнухов сказал Даниилу: боюсь я господина моего, царя, который сам назначил вам пищу и питье; если он увидит лица ваши худощавее, нежели у отроков, сверстников ваших, то вы сделаете голову мою виновною перед царем.

Тогда сказал Даниил: сделай опыт над рабами твоими: в течение десяти дней пусть дают нам в пищу овощи и воду для питья; и потом пусть явятся перед тобою лица наши и лица тех отроков, которые питаются царской пищей, и затем поступай с рабами твоими, как увидишь.

Он послушался их в этом и испытывал их десять дней. По истечении же десяти дней лица их оказались красивее, и телом они были полнее всех тех отроков, которые питались царскими яствами…

И даровал Бог четырем сим отрокам знание и разумение всякой книги и мудрости, а Даниилу еще даровал разуметь и всякие видения и сны… И во всяком деле мудрого уразумения, о чем ни спрашивал их царь, он находил их в десять раз выше всех тайноведцев и волхвов, какие были во всем царстве его».

Современных вегетарианцев разделяет от пророка Даниила более трех тысяч лет. Но результаты их воздержания и мудрой осмотрительности в питании были совершенно те же.

Таким образом, можно ли утверждать, что современная наука противоречит посту и что воздержание от мяса может вредить организму?"

Источник: Тот же, Приложение к главам 41-й и 42-й.

----------


## Ванинатха Васу дас

Александр Александрович Бронзов (1858-1937), известный русский ученый, православный богослов, автор многочисленных литературных трудов, писал:


"Вывод, следующий из предыдущих строк нашей заметки тот, что у людей нет достаточных оснований для употребления мясной пищи: ни физиологических, ни религиозно-нравственных, – что у них, напротив, на лицо все резонные данные, в сущности неотразимо побуждающие их к отвержения мясоедства в пользу вегетарианства.

Будучи убежденным вегетарианцем (в разумном смысле слова) по религиозно-нравственным христианским соображениям, я естественно и не мог не приветствовать заметкой союзника по выводам, тем более, что он приходит к последним, как мы видели, совершенно другим путем.
На этом и можно было бы закончить настоящую заметку, вызванную случайным обстоятельством. Но мы не в состоянии устоять перед соблазном – сделать еще несколько замечаний. Мы именно хотим сказать, что к вегетарианству нас лично склонили преимущественно соображения нравственного порядка. Посудите сами: каждое из животных (коровы, овцы, курицы, птицы, рыбы...) по своему наслаждается своим бытием, которое, притом, дано им не нами. А мы для своих эгоистических целей насильственно лишаем их жизни. Какое «внутреннее», «нравственное» право мы имеем на это? Ужели наше нравственное чувство может мириться с фактами истребления других живых существ ради наших личных (да и то мнимых) выгод? Многие читатели, не могущие мыслить себя без кровавых бифштексов, привыкшие к отборным сортам рыб, к дорогой икре и пр. и пр., несо¬мненно прочитают наши строки с иронической усмешкой. Но мы имеем в виду только лиц, которые способны беспристрастно взглянуть на дело, отрешившись от эгоистической точки зрения, – лиц, которые не станут приводить в свое оправдание избитых возражений, всем известных и ими самими, т. е., возражателями, всего меньше ценимых в душе... Не все, что можно, то и должно делать. Не все, что позволительно по тем или другим причинам делать, и должно осуществлять. Следует различать между разрешениями, взирая на тот нравственный идеал, к какому все мы обязаны стремиться. Следует устранять с пути нравственного усовершенствования всякие помехи и препятствия, углаждать путь, всячески сокращать его... А главное: побольше любви к разумным существам, побольше «жалости» и «сострадания» ко всем вообще, а в том числе и к существам неразумным. Если чувство «сострадания», «жалости» проникнет в наш внутренний мир вполне, тогда все остальное совершится само собою. И мы верим, что настанет тот день, когда люди дойдут до такой высоты нравственного совершенства, что с ужасом станут оглядываться на прошлое время. К сожалению, наступит это желанное время еще не скоро..."

Источник: Бронзов А.А. К вопросу о вегетарианстве. // Христианское чтение. 1906. № 3. С. 454-462.

----------


## ВладимирД

> И Вы никак не прокомментировали основные выводы в наставлениях святого отца: 
> 
> «…К животным не должно иметь пристрастия, но *должно только иметь сердце, милующее всякую тварь*».
> Он говорил, что все создано для служения человеку, и потому, когда есть необходимость, всем можно пользоваться в творении; *но на человеке, вместе с тем, лежит долг заботиться о всем творении, и потому всякий вред, без нужды нанесенный животному или даже растению, противоречит закону благодати*».


 Ответ был
Без нужны -значит не для еды

 И как вы умудряетесь только нас пинять за то, что мы не проявляем милосердие к каждой твари но сами же вносите сюда исключения -можно убивать ради тренировки, ради якобы безопасности людей, ради жертвоприношения. Разве святой когда говорил -имел ввиду эти исключения? Разве он говорил что всякую тварь милуйте, а опасных животных убивайте? А ради тренировки так вообще богоугодное дело?

----------


## ВладимирД

> Несомненно, речь у св. Исаака о духовном совершенстве. Но оно возможно не только при монашестве. Омертветь для мирского – значит избавиться от материальных привязанностей. Это могут и должны сделать и миряне. Можно много высказываний из Евангелий привести, как Иисус учит, что его последователи должны  возненавидеть мир. Но только миряне  становятся непривязанными внутри себя, а внешне они могут заниматься разнообразной мирской деятельностью и исполнять свой материальный долг не из привязанности, а из-за того, что так хочет Бог. Или миряне не должны быть смиренными? Или миряне не должны обладать чистотой и милосердием?


 Каждому уровню -свои наставления
Выше было про это написано что всякое ограничение себя должно быть с разумением под руководством духовника.

----------


## ВладимирД

> Ссылка на святителя Кирилла Иерусалимского дана была для объяснения того, что значат правила Соборов «не гнушаться мясом» и почему не надо «не осуждать ядущих мясо».  Христианин не гнушается мяса – это значит, что он не считает его нечистой вещью. Христианин не осуждает ядущих мясо, потому что они едят его по причине слабости телесной, а не просто потому что им так хочется и не потому что можно есть мясо как зелень травную, ибо Бог Ною разрешил.  Далее святитель Кирилл пишет, что христианин может презирать мясо ради духовной цели.


Может по возможности, но не запрещено
Во многих местах выше писалось, что кто много трудится тот может есть мясо
И даже если не много -все равно нет такого греха в Церкви как ядение мяса. Я вам уже про это писал -если вы попробуете в этом исповедоваться то у вас не получится и священник будет разбирать ваше не христианское отношение к этому. Вот позиция Церкви.

----------


## Ванинатха Васу дас

> Ответ был
> Без нужны -значит не для еды


Если есть в наличии другая питательная и полезная лактовегетарианская еда, то в чём нужда убивать животное? 





> И как вы умудряетесь только нас пинять за то, что мы не проявляем милосердие к каждой твари но сами же вносите сюда исключения -можно убивать ради тренировки, ради якобы безопасности людей, ради жертвоприношения. Разве святой когда говорил -имел ввиду эти исключения? Разве он говорил что всякую тварь милуйте, а опасных животных убивайте? А ради тренировки так вообще богоугодное дело?


Прп. Силуан Афонский сформулировал правило в общем: не вреди животному или растению без нужды. Он не разбивал этот простой принцип на бесчисленное множество мелких деталей и случаев и не перечислял все возможные случаи нужды. И точно так же кратко и ёмко говорят Веды: на ати химса. А определять, есть нужда или нет, должны мы согласно подсказкам священных Писаний и своей совести с оглядкой на суд, который предстоит нам после смерти тела. Там-то точно взвесят и определят, была нужда для нанесения вреда или нет.

----------


## Ванинатха Васу дас

> Может по возможности, но не запрещено
> Во многих местах выше писалось, что кто много трудится тот может есть мясо


В каких это многих местах говорилось, что кто много трудится, тот может есть мясо? Я только один такой случай  помню: у свят. Игнатия Брянчанинова, и то он там пишет не в форме дозволения, а просто констатирует факт и далее осуждает его фразой "вытрезвляться от своего мясоедения".




> И даже если не много -все равно нет такого греха в Церкви как ядение мяса. Я вам уже про это писал -если вы попробуете в этом исповедоваться то у вас не получится и священник будет разбирать ваше не христианское отношение к этому. Вот позиция Церкви.


Мы ориентируемся для прояснения позиции Церкви не на частное богословское мнение современных священников, а на согласие святых отцов (consensus patrum).  Были приведены цитаты многих святых отцов, что мясоедение не угодно Богу, что оно нарушает принцип милосердия, принцип воздержания, и что в современной церкви оно допущено как уступка для неофитов, снисходя их немощи, что продвинутому христианину не следует есть мясо.

----------


## Ванинатха Васу дас

> Православные святые отцы разрешают есть мясо ослабленным и больным, если оно им показано как лекарство, так как видят в этом уважительную причину и крайнюю необходимость.  Но они не говорят всем подряд: «Ешьте мясо как зелень травную, ибо Бог Ною разрешил». Я уже писал Вам (возможно, Вы упустили), что каждый должен сам испытывать (спрашивать) свою совесть и определять, есть ли у него крайняя необходимость есть мясо убитых животных.


Шрила Прабхупада писал насчет приёма преданной Кришны лекарства, содержащего животные компоненты:

«Врачи прописывают лекарства и говорят о гарантии, однако гарантии нет, а если нет гарантии, то зачем мы должны нарушать наши четыре основных принципа*? Я не думаю, что есть гарантия того, что это лекарство с животными компонентами поможет. Но если есть гарантия, то можешь принимать. Но это очень сомнительно. Я сам посмотрю, когда приеду, в чем проблема» (письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Говинде даси от 12.02.1972)

«Doctors give medicine and they speak surety, but there is no surety, and when there is no surety why should we break our four basic principles? I don't think there is guarantee of surety by taking this medicine with animal products. But if there is surety, you can take. But it is very doubtful. When I shall come there I shall see what is wrong». 
(Srila Prabhupada’s letter to Govinda dasi, 12.02.1972)

________________
* Четыре основных принципа состоят в отказе от четырёх видов греховной деятельности, в том числе от употребления в пищу мяса, рыбы и яиц.

----------


## Ванинатха Васу дас

> А Вы можете доказать Ваше высказывание о святителе Афанасии Великом? Если нет, то советую забрать свои слова о нём назад. Распространение недоказанной информации о святых отцах никому не принесёт блага.
> 			
> 		
> 
>  Харе Кришна!
> Вы меня спросили источник -я вам его привел. Что не так?


Я просил привести название и автора исторического источника, в котором про это говорится. Вы привели одно лишь название - житие  св. Спиридона Тримифунтского. В интернете есть несколько текстов с таким названием, но ни в одном из них я не нашёл какого-либо подтверждения Вашим словам. Харе Кришна!

----------


## ВладимирД

> Если есть в наличии другая питательная и полезная лактовегетарианская еда, то в чём нужда убивать животное?


 В том, что такая еда в большинстве случаев не дает полноценного питания. Даже на Афоне без рыбы не могут 
Вы же наверняка читали что по этому поводу ответил Mahottsava Gauranga das. Возможности разных людей в разных исторических и климатических условиях следовать вегетарианской диете разные. До какой-то степени это может оправдывать и невегетарианскую диету. 





> Прп. Силуан Афонский сформулировал правило в общем: не вреди животному или растению без нужды. Он не разбивал этот простой принцип на бесчисленное множество мелких деталей и случаев и не перечислял все возможные случаи нужды.


 И в чем же тогда нужда состоит? Если афониты едят рыбу -это по нужде или без нужды? 
Вот именно это уточнение и подразумевает что можно. Иначе было бы сказано просто -не убивайте и точка. 
 И потом у всех разная нужда. Вот сейчас читаю об афонском старце Тихоне который был духовников у Паисия Святогорца. Так он и вшей клопов не убивал и давал им напиться своей кровью, потому что не мог причинить вреда. Но это дело добровольное, а не заповедь. Хорошо если тебе и клопа жалко стряхнуть который тебя кусает, но не грех его и убить. Так же и с мясом -есть не грех, но хорошо если воздерживаешься

----------


## ВладимирД

> Мы ориентируемся для прояснения позиции Церкви не на частное богословское мнение современных священников, а на согласие святых отцов (consensus patrum).  Были приведены цитаты многих святых отцов, что мясоедение не угодно Богу, что оно нарушает принцип милосердия, принцип воздержания, и что в современной церкви оно допущено как уступка для неофитов, снисходя их немощи, что продвинутому христианину не следует есть мясо.


 Не на вами подобранных цитатах определять согласие отцов )
Есть православные сайты где священники вам дадут ответ насчет официальной позиции Церкви. Спросите там и узнаете
И священники выражают не свое частное мнение а мнение Церкви. Они для того и учились, что бы знать что правильно а что нет. И еще раз вам скажу -исповедаться в мясоедении, если он не в пост или не умеренен -ни у кого не получится. 

 Про много посмотрите еще.

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Ещё имеет смысл вовсе не есть мясо из-за того, что постных дней в году от 177 до 199. А в особенно строгое постное время нарушение карается отлучением мирян и извержением из сана клириков. То есть человек постоянно сверяется с календарем, нервничает. В случае же постоянного поста - воцерковленный свободен от треволнений и спокоен 

_Батюшка, а на семинаристов послабление поста как на учащихся распространяется?_

Я пробыл в Академии три года - с 1964 по 1967 год. Нас было 255 человек в учебном заведении, и только два человека (я и еще один) соблюдали посты. Да, потому что такое вот благословение было. Ну, вы сами знаете, мне терять нечего, тем более, что я был довольно близок тогда к Патриарху Алексию I. Прихожу к его секретарю Даниилу Андреевичу:

«Как это так? Будущие пастыри воспитываются вот в такой-то обстановке: Великий пост соблюдается только в первую неделю, четвертую и последнюю, а в остальное время - рыба. Что это такое?».

И он мне рассказал, что когда только организовывалась Академия, сразу в послевоенное время, то правительство поставило условие. Ситуация тяжёлая, могут быть военные какие-то действия. И ваши молодые хлопцы не должны быть истощены. Что же тогда, мы будем на фронт их, таких ослабленных посылать? Нельзя. Значит, извольте, чтобы у них всегда был рацион как для физически крепких бойцов.

Потому и было такое вот благословение на послабление поста. Я спрашиваю: «А теперь-то, когда уже все прошло, почему сейчас не отменят?». Ведь это был, какой, уже 1965 год.

И он сказал: «Да Патриарх же не может, потому что сейчас такое…» и махнул рукою.

Всё! Ведь вы понимаете, какой ужас! У нас Типикон, 69-е апостольское правило говорит, что если священник (я беру, скажем, священнослужителя) ест рыбу в Великую четыредесятницу, кроме дня Благовещения и недели Цветоносной (т.е. на Вербное воскресение), то да не причастится таковый и на день Святые Пасхи, но да творит поклонов 300 на день и ночь две недели, в неделю Светлую и неделю Фомину*.
____________________________________
*И аще монах святую четыредесятницу своим лакомством разорит, еже ясти рыбу, кроме праздника Благовещения, и недели цветоносныя, то не причастится Святых Таин и на святую Пасху: по друзии две недели покается, а поклонов на день, и на нощь 300. (Типикон гл.32)

Аще кто, епископ, или пресвитер, или диакон, или иподиакон, или чтец, или певец, не постится во святую четыредесятницу пред Пасхою, или в среду, или в пяток, кроме препятствия от немощи телесныя: да будет извержен. Аще же мирянин: да будет отлучен.
(69-е Апостольское правило. Малый требник. Правило 85) 

Это правило предписывает каждому члену церкви, как клирику, так и мирянину, за исключением случаев физической слабости, поститься в Великий пост (перед Пасхою), а также по средам и пятницам, причем за нарушение этого предписания угрожает первому извержением из сана, а второму – отлучением. Предписание поста основывается на Св. Писании.
______________________________________

Таков закон, и никто не может его отменить, потому что это восходит ещё к апостольским правилам. Так вот и спрашивается: если я не могу даже причащаться на день Святые Пасхи, значит, я же вообще не могу служить! Вдумайтесь, какой ужас для священника!

Поэтому каждый священник должен задуматься. Да хоть бы там было 10 благословений, не знаю каких, пусть все патриархи всего мира благословляют, но мы не должны идти против апостольских правил! Ни одно благословение, ни одно послушание не должно быть исполняемо, если оно ведет ко греху!

Из книги протоиерея Михаила Труханова "Беседы с духовными чадами", Книга 1

----------


## ВладимирД

> Я просил привести название и автора исторического источника, в котором про это говорится. Вы привели одно лишь название - житие  св. Спиридона Тримифунтского. В интернете есть несколько текстов с таким названием, но ни в одном из них я не нашёл какого-либо подтверждения Вашим словам. Харе Кришна!


 Посмотрите в печатном виде. В интернете оно в сокращении приводится.
Кстати читая про Спиридона Тримифунского наверняка встречали места где говорится, что он и свинину ел. А он и святой и чудотворец. Но по вашему жестокосердный видимо

----------


## ВладимирД

> Ваш ответ был неубедителен, так как Пресвятая  Дева Мария  сказала не монаху, а мирянину, что если он хочет избежать ада, то он должен, среди прочего, не есть мяса.  В монахи он пошёл позднее по собственной воле, а вовсе не по указанию Пресвятой Девы, и монахи не дают обета не есть мяса.


 Я на это уже отвечал. Этот мирянин был из очень обеспеченной среды и точно спастись он мог только уйдя в монахи. И указания которые он получил как раз о бытии монахов и говорят.

----------


## ВладимирД

> В каких это многих местах говорилось, что кто много трудится, тот может есть мясо? Я только один такой случай  помню: у свят. Игнатия Брянчанинова, и то он там пишет не в форме дозволения, а просто констатирует факт и далее осуждает его фразой "вытрезвляться от своего мясоедения".


 ссылка 1 на Исаака Сирина
Он пишет о духовном совершенстве которое возможно при монашестве
Читаем в самом начале -
"Совершенство всего поприща заключается в трех следующих вещах: в покаянии, в чистоте и в усовершении себя. Что такое покаяние? Оставление прежнего и печаль о нем. Что такое чистота? Кратко сказать: сердце, милующее всякую тварную природу. Что такое усовершение себя? Глубина смирения, т. е. оставление всего видимого и невидимого.."
 А это указания исключительно для монахов. Миряне не могут оставить все видимо и невидимое и омертветь для всего. Поэтому и не для них написано.

В 6й ссылке где вы взяли цитату Василия Великого, что разрешение на мясо это попущение немощи так же написано -
" .. Поэтому вкушение мяса для мирян..

В ссылке об Игнатии Брянчанинове
Эти действия несравненно сильные от употребления мясной пищи:  она – принадлежность людей, живущих посреди мира, всегда занятых усиленными телесными трудами. Но и для них ПОСТОЯННОЕ употребление ее вредно.

И фраза "вытрезвляться от своего мясоедения" означает ни что иное как освобождение от зависимости. Что бы человек был выше своих пристрастий, мог есть мясо когда можно и мог не есть когда нельзя. То же касается и всего остального. Если человек чрезмерно любит кофе так что пьет его каждый день то ему надо вытрезвляться от кофе.

 Кстати, на чем основано ваше утверждение, что сочетание некоторых культур с витамином С может служить заменой мясу? У вас же все на этом построено поэтому тут должно быть достаточно серьезные доказательства. Или все же это было сказано голословно?

----------


## Андрей Татауров

Ответ Враджендры Кумара прабху про влияние мяса на сознание.
https://youtu.be/n0C2IXpGoqU?t=1h04m14s

----------


## ВладимирД

Судя по молчанию доказательств того, что рецепт с витамином С может служить заменой мясу доказательств не имеет
С этого и надо было начинать

----------


## Марина З

Если убеждения не помогают остаётся дать прасад. Для прасада нет ничего невозможного ?

----------


## ВладимирД

Вот интересно отчего отказ от мясоедства в Индии, Непале Бутане не привел к более праведному возвышенному бытию, что бы у всех не омраченное сознание и все благие? Отчего же думается не как на Альфе из Киндзадза? Отчего срач по всей стране, канализации стекаются в реки где потом и моются купаются стираются да более того еще и пьют.. Нищие бездомные больные валяются по улицам и как будто так и надо.. Все как в отсталых странах Африки где вообще нет учения о благости и мясо едят без разбора. Где Благость в ведическом обществе?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Спасибо за ответ, хоть и совершенно не понятно с чего вы так считаете


Я так считаю, сравнивая между собой духовный и материальный методы жизни. Из этого сравнения и следует мой вывод




> Что значит заменим материальное на духовное и получим..?


Это значит заменим материальный образ жизни на духовный образ жизни. Если замените, то поймете почему нужно духовное тело, и в чем его отличие от материального. Но для этого нужно понимать отличие духовной деятельности от материальной.





> В материальном мире в теле течет кровь, которая обогащается кислородом из легких, в которые он попадает через нос. В духовном мире тоже в теле течет кровь? Есть кислород в воздухе и легкие в теле? Ресницы нужны для защиты глаз от пыли. В духовном мире тоже есть пыль? Ноги руки и вообще вся мышечнокостная структура нужна что бы двигаться в среде в гравитацией. В духовном мире есть гравитация?


Все что есть в духовном мире, функционирует духовно, по принципу ягьи, как это описано в БГ 4.24

_"Человек, целиком погруженный в мысли обо Мне, непременно достигнет духовного царства, ибо он полностью отдает себя духовной деятельности, в которой и жертвенный огонь, и все, что приносится в жертву, обладает одной и той же духовной природой, природой Абсолюта."_

Если в духовном мире есть кровь, то эта кровь духовная, и функционирует по принципу ягьи, то есть имеет природу абсолюта, а не по химическому принципу. Все там имеет сознание и лишено невежества.

Всего остального - ресниц, костей, кислорода тоже касается. В материальном мире все это материально, то есть искусственно создано из невежественной (низшей) природы, и оживлено природой высшей.





> Если это все там есть, включая сюда и поглощение пищи с перевариванием, то какая разница между материальным миром и тем что вы называете духовным?


Поглощение пищи с перевариванием это точно не духовная деятельность, поэтому в духовном мире присутствовать не может. В материальном мире все функции жертвы осуществляют полубоги. Всеми органами тела управляют полубоги, как это подробно описано в ШБ. То есть материальный мир оживлен также духовной деятельностью, но эту деятельность осуществляет не джива, а полубоги. В духовном мире в полубогах нет надобности, все построено на жертве и служении.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Вот интересно отчего отказ от мясоедства в Индии, Непале Бутане не привел к более праведному возвышенному бытию, что бы у всех не омраченное сознание и все благие?


 Так бывает в Сатья-югу. Сейчас Кали-юга. В материальном мире деградация преобладает над прогрессом.




> Где Благость в ведическом обществе?


Индия в наше время - совсем не Ведическая. 
Также Индия очень разная. Благодаря Вайшнавам есть островки Ведической благости по всему миру, вот на них и надо смотреть. 

А в небольшой стране с громадным населением (причем со множеством религий) очевидно есть трудности. 
Трудности государства никак не могут быть подтверждением правоты или неправоты одного учений, практикуемых на его территории.

Лишь успех жизни конкретных последователей может быть подтверждением учения. 
Успех для Вашнавов - это более благостная жизнь, возвышение сознания и в конце - возвращение домой, обратно к Богу.

----------


## Вадим Игнатьев

> В том, что такая еда в большинстве случаев не дает полноценного питания.


   Это не так. Лактовегетарианская диета самодостаточна и полезна.

----------


## Ванинатха Васу дас

> Кстати, на чем основано ваше утверждение, что сочетание некоторых культур с витамином С может служить заменой мясу? У вас же все на этом построено поэтому тут должно быть достаточно серьезные доказательства. Или все же это было сказано голословно?


Насколько я помню, речь шла только об усвоении железа. Доказательства уже были приведены в сообщении № 104 от 26.05.2022.

Дополнительные доказательства - здесь.
Харе Кришна!

----------


## ВладимирД

> Насколько я помню, речь шла только об усвоении железа. Доказательства уже были приведены в сообщении № 104 от 26.05.2022.
> 
> Дополнительные доказательства - здесь.
> Харе Кришна!


Картинки не могут служить доказательством. Доказательство должно исходить из авторитетного источника. 
А на ваше доказательство в сообщении я вам тогда же и ответил, что статистика заболеваний анемией среди вегетарианцев/не вегетарианцев не корректна потому что вегетарианцы используют пищевые добавки. О чем так же говорится в вашей ссылке, а именно - "В некоторых случаях использование обогащенных пищевых продуктов или добавок может помочь в выполнении рекомендаций по отдельным питательным веществам."
А каково будет здоровью без этих добавок? А каково будет тем где скудная растительность сельхозкультуры? В общем пока ваши доказательства не выдерживают никакой критики

----------


## ВладимирД

> Так бывает в Сатья-югу. Сейчас Кали-юга. В материальном мире деградация преобладает над прогрессом.
> 
> 
> Индия в наше время - совсем не Ведическая. 
> Также Индия очень разная. Благодаря Вайшнавам есть островки Ведической благости по всему миру, вот на них и надо смотреть. 
> 
> А в небольшой стране с громадным населением (причем со множеством религий) очевидно есть трудности. 
> Трудности государства никак не могут быть подтверждением правоты или неправоты одного учений, практикуемых на его территории.


 Трудности у государства из за общего невежества населения. Сами же увеличивают общий срач вокруг себя да еще плодятся совершенно без разумения. Но при всем при этом это не у них помраченное сознание а у западного человека, потому что он есть мясо. Довод не сходится с реальностью

----------


## ВладимирД

> Я так считаю, сравнивая между собой духовный и материальный методы жизни. Из этого сравнения и следует мой вывод
> 
> 
> Это значит заменим материальный образ жизни на духовный образ жизни. Если замените, то поймете почему нужно духовное тело, и в чем его отличие от материального. Но для этого нужно понимать отличие духовной деятельности от материальной.
> 
> 
> 
> Все что есть в духовном мире, функционирует духовно, по принципу ягьи, как это описано в БГ 4.24
> 
> ...


Столько слов а в итоге одно. Функционал материального тела присущ только материальному телу. И ваше "просто заменяем на духовное" вообще никак не подходит.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Столько слов а в итоге одно. Функционал материального тела присущ только материальному телу. И ваше "просто заменяем на духовное" вообще никак не подходит.


Просто Вы нетерпеливы и требовательны. А в Библии сказано "претерпевший до конца спасется". и "Терпя, потерпех Господа, и внят ми"

Истина, она тонкая и нежная, вы не можете от нее требовать, если хотите вместить. Мы должны ждать и терпеть, если хотим ей предложить расположиться в нас. 

Оставьте этот функционал и форму материального тела. Материальное это в первую очередь не форма, а принцип. Духовное это в первую очередь не форма, а принцип. Отличие не в форме, а в принципе. Формы же вообще невозможно сравнивать при том, что принципы несопоставимы.

Ну это как сравнивать "звездное небо над головой и моральный закон внутри нас".

В этом мире мы видим разнообразие форм живых существ, форма бога в писаниях тоже разнообразны.

Форма это внешний функционал. При одиноковых формах внутренний принцип может отличаться. Как человек и робот могут быть внешне идентичны, но принцип разный. Есть Господь Рыба, Черепаха, Вепрь, Лев, человек и т.д. мы видим в писаниях эти формы соответствуют функциям.

Внутренний принцип их не отличается.

Если господь является в материальном мире, то тело его имеет соответствующий материальный функционал. Но духовная суть его от этого не меняется. Он приходит в духовном теле, но с материальным функционалом. Духовное тело позволяет это, материальный функционал. Однако оно не позволяет материальный принцип.

То, что духовное тело может иметь материальный функционал, еще не означает, что в духовном мире форма тела должна быть такая же, как в материальном. Это вообще не сравниваемые вещи, духовная форма и материальная. Как нельзя сравнивать форму нравственности и форму гвоздей.

Формы нравственного поведения и бытия определяются законами и реалиями нравственности, а формы гвоздей определяются применением в данных физических законах. Иногда нравственность может воплотиться в форму последнего гвоздя в чью-то крышку гроба. Но из этого не следует, что нравственность всегда имеет форму, привязанную к миру гвоздей. Нравственность это не геометрия и не твердость стали. Но она может быть острой, твердой и прямой. Однако эти понятия не принадлежат миру гвоздей.

Поэтому если мы говорим, талия Бога, лотосные стопы, с чего вы взяли, что слово талия или стопы принадлежит материальному миру? Это всего лишь материальные слова. Понятия талия, стопы, глаза, волосы не принадлежат миру людей так же как понятие "острый" не принадлежит миру гвоздей. Острым может быть не только гвоздь, но и слово, и правда и истина и взгляд и т.д.

Острый гвоздь проникает в древесину, но острое слово проникает даже в деревянные мозги и каменные сердца. Твердым гвоздем могут быть скреплены доски, а твердой истиной могут быть скреплены законы. Функционал и похож и не похож. И сравним и не сравним. Как посмотреть. Линейкой не всё можно измерить.

Также и лотосные стопы, тут они могут ходить, а там могут и не ходить. Смотря что понимать под понятием ходить. У нас ходить - это перемещаться между материей, а в духовном мире ходить - перемещаться между духовными объектами. Вот вам и "просто заменить материальное на духовное". Вроде и похоже, но духовные шаги материальной линейкой не измеришь.

Так что форма функциональна, и функционал надо различать духовный и материальный. Отсюда и формы духовные и материальные. Основная же разница в материальном и духовном принципе.

Духовный принцип создает духовную реальность, а материальный материальную. И законы этих реальностей противоположны.

----------


## Ванинатха Васу дас

> А на ваше доказательство в сообщении я вам тогда же и ответил, что статистика заболеваний анемией среди вегетарианцев/не вегетарианцев не корректна потому что вегетарианцы используют пищевые добавки. О чем так же говорится в вашей ссылке, а именно - "В некоторых случаях использование обогащенных пищевых продуктов или добавок может помочь в выполнении рекомендаций по отдельным питательным веществам."
> А каково будет здоровью без этих добавок?


Ваш контраргумент неуместен, так как "Позиция Американской диетической ассоциации и профессиональной организации Диетологов Канады: Вегетарианские диеты" - это не исследование ситуации с вегетарианцами США и Канады, а исследование экспертов, обобщающее результаты  других научных исследований, проведённых учёными в разных странах мира. В том числе, например, в сельских районах Центральной Мексики, у детей восточно-африканского государства Малави и т.д.  И любой профессионал, изучающий тему нехватки железа,  всегда при проведении исследования выделит людей, принимающих добавки и исключит их из статистической выборки, или сделает из них отдельную выборку для сравнения с другими группами. 

Но суть не в этом. Вы спрашивали, где доказательства того, что витамин С улучает усвоение железа. Я привёл Вам цитату из "Позиции Американской диетической ассоциации и профессиональной организации Диетологов Канады: Вегетарианские диеты". Даже если Вы оспариваете итоговый вывод, то с "матчастью"-то чего спорить? Там в середине цитаты имеется так называемая "матчасть", то есть просто изложение фактов, известных науке на настоящее время:




> "Основным ингибитором всасывания железа в вегетарианской диете является фитат. Поскольку потребление железа увеличивается по мере увеличения потребления фитатов, воздействие на состояние железа несколько меньше, чем можно было бы ожидать. Клетчатка, по-видимому, оказывает незначительное влияние на усвоение железа (45,46). Витамин С, потребляемый одновременно с источником железа, может помочь уменьшить ингибирующее действие фитата (42,43), а некоторые исследования связывают высокое потребление витамина С с улучшением состояния железа (47,48). То же самое относится и к органическим кислотам, содержащимся во фруктах и овощах (41). Более высокое потребление витамина С, а также овощей и фруктов вегетарианцами может благоприятно повлиять на усвоение железа (2). Некоторые методы приготовления пищи, такие как замачивание и проращивание бобов, злаков и семян, могут гидролизовать фитат (49-51) и могут улучшить усвоение железа (42,51,52). Разрыхлитель хлеба гидролизует фитат и улучшает усвоение железа (49-51,53,54). Другие процессы ферментации, такие как те, которые используются для приготовления соевых продуктов, таких как мисо и темпе, также могут сделать железо более доступным (55), хотя не все исследования подтверждают это".


Числа в скобках - это сноски на искомые Вами "авторитетные источники", то есть научные исследования, опубликованные в научной медицинской литературе. Число соответствует номеру источника в списке источников:




> 42. Hallberg L, Hulthen L. Prediction of dietary iron absorption: An algorithm for calculating absorption and bioavailability of dietary iron. Am J Clin Nutr. 2000;71:1147-1160.
> 43. Sandstrom B. Micronutrient interactions: Effects on absorption and bioavailability. Br J Nutr. 2001;85(suppl 2):S181-S185.
> 44. Food and Nutrition Board, Institute of Medicine. Dietary Reference Intakes
> for Vitamin A, Vitamin K, Arsenic, Boron, Chromium, Copper, Iodine, Iron, Manganese, Molybdenum, Nickel, Silicon, Vanadium, and Zinc. Washington, DC: National Academy Press; 2001.
> 45. Brune M, Rossander-Hulten L, Hallberg L, Gleerup A, Sandberg AS. Iron absorption from bread in humans: Inhibiting effects of cereal fiber, phytate and inositol phosphates with different numbers of phosphate groups. J Nutr. 1992;122:442-449.
> 46. Coudray C, Bellanger J, Castiglia-Delavaud C, Remesy C, Vermorel M, Rayssignuier Y. Effect of soluble or partly soluble dietary fibres supplementation on absorption and balance of calcium, magnesium, iron and zinc in healthy young men. Eur J Clin Nutr. 1997;51:375-380.
> 47. Backstrand JR, Allen LH, Black AK, De Mata M, Pelto GH. Diet and iron status of nonpregnant women in rural Central Mexico. Am J Clin Nutr. 2002; 76:156-164.
> ...
> 49. Frolich W. Chelating properties of dietary fiber and phytate: The role for mineral availability: In: Furda I, Brine CJ, eds. New Developments in Dietary Fiber. New York, NY: Plenum Press; 1990.
> ...







> Картинки не могут служить доказательством. Доказательство должно исходить из авторитетного источника.


Я привёл ссылку на поисковый запрос в Яндексе по  ключевым словам "вещества, улучшающие всасывание железа" не ради картинок, а из-за того, что там можно ознакомиться с большим количеством научных и научно-популярных статей, подтверждающих то, что написано в вышеприведённой цитате из "Позиции".

----------


## Ванинатха Васу дас

> Доказательство должно исходить из авторитетного источника.


Я не знаю точно, что Вы имеете в виду под авторитетным источником (вообще-то, по идее,  для христианина - это слово Божье, согласие святых отцов и т.д.). Но рискну предположить, что в данном случае Вы хотели бы ознакомиться с научно-медицинскими источниками.  О том, что есть вещества, улучшающие и ухудшающие усвоение железа, науке давно известно. 
Вот лишь несколько выдержек из моря научных статей на эту тему (машинные переводы с английского):




> Ингибирование абсорбции негемового железа у человека напитками, содержащими полифенолы
> Р. Ф. Харрелл 1, М. Редди, Джей Ди Кук
> 
> Краткое изложение:
> Влияние различных полифенолсодержащих напитков на поглощение железа из хлебной пищи оценивали у взрослых людей по включению радиоактивного изотопа железа в эритроциты [метод меченых атомов]. Тестируемые напитки содержали различные полифенольные структуры и были богаты фенольными кислотами (хлорогеновая кислота в кофе), мономерными флавоноидами (травяные чаи, ромашка (Matricaria recutita L.), вербена (Verbena officinalis L.), липовый цветок (Tilia cordata Mill.), пеннироял (Mentha pulegium L.) и мята перечная (Menthapiperita L.) или продуктами полимеризации сложных полифенолов (черный чай и какао). Все напитки были сильными ингибиторами всасывания железа и снижали всасывание дозозависимым образом в зависимости от общего содержания полифенолов. По сравнению с контрольным приемом воды, напитки, содержащие 20-50 мг общего количества полифенолов на порцию, снижали всасывание железа из хлебных продуктов на 50-70%, тогда как напитки, содержащие 100-400 мг общего количества полифенолов на порцию, снижали всасывание железа на 60-90%. Ингибирование черным чаем составило 79-94%, чаем с мятой 84%, пеннироял 73%, какао 71%, вербена 59%, липовый цвет 52% и ромашка 47%. При одинаковой концентрации общих полифенолов черный чай был более ингибирующим, чем какао, и более ингибирующим, чем травяные чаи из ромашки, вербены, липового цветка и болотной мяты, но обладал таким же ингибирующим действием, как мятный чай. Добавление молока в кофе и чай практически не влияло на их ингибирующую природу. Наши результаты показывают, что травяные чаи, а также черный чай, кофе и кока-кола могут быть мощными ингибиторами всасывания железа. Это свойство следует учитывать при даче диетических рекомендаций в отношении питания Fe.
> 
> https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/10999016/


Как видно, здесь использовался метод меченых атомов, то есть включение радиоизотопов железа, по которым можно отследить,  путь  принятого вещества в организме. Изотоп - это изотоп и в Африке, и в Канаде, то есть место проведения эксперимента роли здесь не играет. 




> Аскорбиновая кислота предотвращает дозозависимое ингибирующее действие полифенолов и фитатов на абсорбцию негемового железа
> D Siegenberg 1, Р. Д. Бейнс, Т.Х. Ботвелл, Б. Дж. Макфарлейн, Р. Д. Лампарелли, N G Car, П. Макфейл, U Schmidt, Тал, Ф. Майет
> 
> Краткое изложение:
> Влияние фитата кукурузных отрубей и полифенола (дубильной кислоты) на всасывание железа из белого хлеба было проверено на 199 испытуемых. Содержание фитатов варьировали, добавляя различные концентрации кукурузных отрубей, не содержащих фитатов, и обычных кукурузных отрубей. Всасывание железа постепенно снижалось при приеме кукурузных отрубей, содержащих все большее количество фитата фосфора (фитата Р) (от 10 до 58 мг). Ингибирующий эффект был преодолен 30 мг аскорбиновой кислоты. Ингибирующие эффекты дубильной кислоты (от 12 до 55 мг) также зависели от дозы. Исследования показали, что для преодоления ингибирующего воздействия на всасывание железа любой пищи, содержащей более 100 мг дубильной кислоты, потребуется более 50 мг аскорбиновой кислоты. Наши результаты показывают, что можно предсказать биодоступность железа в рационе, если должным образом учитывать относительное содержание в рационе основных стимуляторов и ингибиторов всасывания железа.
> https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/1989423/





> Всасывание железа у человека: аскорбиновая кислота и дозозависимое ингибирование фитатом
> Л. Халльберг 1, М. Брюн, Л. Россандер
> 
> Краткое изложение:
> Дозозависимый ингибирующий эффект фитата натрия на усвоение железа изучали у людей, давая пшеничные булочки, не содержащие фитатов, и булочки, в которые непосредственно перед приёмом добавляли различные количества (семь уровней доз от 2 до 250 мг в пересчете на фитат фосфора). Fe в двух видах булочек маркировали двумя радиоизотопами Fe (55Fe, 59Fe), и булочки давали поочередно в разные дни. Ингибирование всасывания железа было сильно связано с количеством добавленного фитата; 2 мг ингибировали всасывание на 18%, (p менее 0.001), 25 мг на 64% (р менее 0,001) и 250 мг на 82% (р менее 0,001). Добавление аскорбиновой кислоты значительно противодействовало ингибированию, тогда как такой же эффект от [добавления] мяса был менее четко выражен и наблюдался только при самом высоком уровне фитата. Заметное ингибирование всасывания железа фитатами и значительное противодействующее действие аскорбиновой кислоты имеют широкие последствия для питания.
> https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/2911999/





> Существует ли физиологическая роль витамина С в усвоении железа?
> Л. Халльберг, М Брюн, L Rossander-Hulth?n
> 
> Краткое изложение:
> Негемовое железо обычно составляет более 90% пищевого железа. Его всасываемость является результатом баланса между факторами, усиливающими и препятствующими усвоению. Аскорбиновая кислота является наиболее мощным усилителем, и это одинаково справедливо для природной и синтетической аскорбиновой кислоты. Усиливающий эффект сильно зависит от дозы (логарифмическая доза / эффект) и отличается для разных продуктов, вероятно, главным образом из-за различного содержания ингибиторов в разных продуктах. Аскорбиновая кислота также увеличивает всасывание железа из обычных блюд, в которых нет какого-либо известного науке ингибитора, вероятно, потому, что аскорбиновая кислота препятствует образованию недоступных комплексов железа с лигандами, обычно присутствующими в просвете желудочно-кишечного тракта. Эффект аскорбиновой кислоты настолько однозначен и заметен, что его следует рассматривать как физиологический фактор, необходимый для усвоения диетического железа.
> https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/3304065/


А вот здесь про блюда индийской кухни:



> Влияние проращивания и ферментации на биодоступность цинка и железа из продовольственного зерна
> С. Хемалатха, K. Плател, К. Шринивасан
> 
> Краткое изложение
> Цель и замысел: Пищевое зерно, такие как маш, нут и просо пальчатое, часто подвергаются традиционной обработке, включающей проращивание и ферментацию. Это исследование было разработано для оценки влияния проращивания этих зерен на биодоступность цинка и железа. Также оценивалось влияние ферментации комбинации зерновых и зернобобовых, встречающейся при приготовлении блюд для завтрака - идли, доса и дхокла - на то же самое. Измерение биодоступности производилось с использованием метода имитации пищеварения in vitro.
> 
> Результат: Биодоступность цинка была значительно снижена при проращивании (48 ч) пальчатого проса (38%) и маша (44%), в то время как биодоступность железа увеличилась на 62% (маш), 39% (нут) и 20% (пальчатое просо), что сопровождалось снижением содержания танина. Ферментированное тесто из риса + черного маша (урад-дала) - 2: 1 (идли) и 3: 1 (доса) - имело более высокие значения биодоступности цинка (71 и 50% соответственно), в то время как значения биодоступности железа были увеличены в этих случаях ферментации в еще большей степени, а именно на 277 и 127% соответственно. Биодоступность цинка и железа не улучшилась при ферментации комбинации нута, маша, урад-дала и риса (1: 1: 0,5: 0,5; дхокла). Ферментация жидкого теста из  смеси зерновых бобовых идли и доса значительно уменьшила как фитат, так и танин, в то время как в случае теста дхокла сохранялось значительное присутствие фитата, связанного с дополнительными бобовыми - нутом и машем
> Вывод: проращивание продовольственного зерна улучшило биодоступность железа, но не цинка. Ферментация жидкого теста из  смеси зерновых бобовых при приготовлении идли и доса повысила биодоступность как цинка, так и железа, но не биодоступность комбинации, используемой для приготовления дхоклы.
> https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/16969377/

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Даже на Афоне без рыбы не могут


Обители у них с Вайшнавами разные.
Сказал же Христос : "В доме Отца Моего обителей много".

----------


## ВладимирД

> Ваш контраргумент неуместен, так как "Позиция Американской диетической ассоциации и профессиональной организации Диетологов Канады: Вегетарианские диеты" - это не исследование ситуации с вегетарианцами США и Канады, а исследование экспертов, обобщающее результаты  других научных исследований, проведённых учёными в разных странах мира. В том числе, например, в сельских районах Центральной Мексики, у детей восточно-африканского государства Малави и т.д.  И любой профессионал, изучающий тему нехватки железа,  всегда при проведении исследования выделит людей, принимающих добавки и исключит их из статистической выборки, или сделает из них отдельную выборку для сравнения с другими группами. 
> 
> Но суть не в этом. Вы спрашивали, где доказательства того, что витамин С улучает усвоение железа. Я привёл Вам цитату из "Позиции Американской диетической ассоциации и профессиональной организации Диетологов Канады: Вегетарианские диеты". Даже если Вы оспариваете итоговый вывод, то с "матчастью"-то чего спорить? Там в середине цитаты имеется так называемая "матчасть", то есть просто изложение фактов, известных науке на настоящее время:


 Спасибо за развернутый и в некоторой степени аргументированный ответ 
На сие могу ответить следующее
В ваших цитатах стоит обратить внимание на следующие слова, я их выделил крупным шрифтом
"Витамин С, потребляемый одновременно с источником железа, МОЖЕТ помочь уменьшить ингибирующее действие фитата (42,43), а НЕКОТОРЫЕ исследования связывают высокое потребление витамина С с улучшением состояния железа. Более высокое потребление витамина С, а также овощей и фруктов вегетарианцами МОЖЕТ благоприятно повлиять на усвоение железа (2). НЕКОТОРЫЕ методы приготовления пищи, такие как замачивание и проращивание бобов, злаков и семян, МОГУТ гидролизовать фитат (49-51) и МОГУТ улучшить усвоение железа (42,51,52). Разрыхлитель хлеба гидролизует фитат и улучшает усвоение железа (49-51,53,54). Другие процессы ферментации, такие как те, которые используются для приготовления соевых продуктов, таких как мисо и темпе, также МОГУТ сделать железо более доступным (55), ХОТЯ НЕ ВСЕ ИССЛЕДОВАНИЯ ПОДТВЕРЖДАЮТ ЭТО".

 Не сказано ПОМОГАЕТ, а ТОЛЬКО МОЖЕТ. Т.е. как правило НЕ ПОМОГАЕТ, но только МОЖЕТ помочь. Не сказано -ВСЕ исследования, а только НЕКОТОРЫЕ. А сколько этих некоторых? 10%? 5? Но вы выдаете это как универсальный рецепт 
 Но это только часть хоть и важная в обсуждаемом вопросе. А вторая часть в следующем -даже если посчитать что все это работает на 100% то остается маленький но очень существенный момент который все обнуляет -у древних людей не было этих знаний, а в большинстве случаев и самих сельхозкультур с этими веществами в принципе или в нужном количестве.

----------


## ВладимирД

> Обители у них с Вайшнавами разные.
> Сказал же Христос : "В доме Отца Моего обителей много".


 Но так же сказано -"Что вы зовете Меня: Господи! Господи! — и не делаете того, что Я говорю?.. отойдите от Меня, делающие беззаконие".

----------

